# MBL Challenge 2012 Official Thread



## davisbr88 (Aug 1, 2010)

*This challenge is now closed, as we have a one-year  reveal on December 31, 2011.*
*Still feel free to join in by just introducing yourself and posting your starting pic, but I am no longer updating the challenger list.*

Ladies, the time has come for us to start posting pictures and getting started on our journeys to beautiful MBL hair by 2012!​ *Please post your starting pic and introduction in the same post by August 15, 2010!* The challenge will run from August 15, 2010 – December 31, 2012.

  Please introduce yourself! Things you might want to include:
  Current Length
  Current State of Hair [(Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning (length of transition)/Stretching (length of relaxer stretch)] – You can also include hair type if you like
  Regimen (including what precise steps you are taking in order to get to MBL)
  Goals for each check-in date (dates are below)
  What month in 2012 you hope to be at MBL
  Any links to a photo album or Youtube channel if you want to share

*(If you are interested in joining this challenge and did not do so on the sign-up thread last month, please either thank this post or PM me. We want this challenge thread to ONLY include valuable challenger information and updates as opposed to pages of ladies asking to be included. I will be sure to include you on the challenger list.)*

*Check-In Dates* (can include pictures, whether or not you met your goals, changes in regimen, length checks, etc; please try to put entire update in one post to cut down on confusion):
  December 31, 2010
  April 30, 2011
  August 15, 2011
  December 31, 2011
  April 30, 2012
  August 15, 2012
  December 31, 2012
You can check in more than this if you like, but let’s all try to do so on these particular dates at the very least so we can keep up with each other’s progress!​ Let’s grow, ladies!​ 
Challengers:
davisb88                                      
NikkiQ                                         
lwilliams1922                                
VirGoViXxEn
Prayin4FullWL2012
supermodelsonya
miss Congeniality
Ijanei
Aisling~Siahbon
Chaosbutterfly
wish4length
che1219
Fhrizzball
kandigyrl
reggierisk
LaFemmeNaturelle
newbeginnings2010
DRL100281
SingBrina
MsSonya
jaded_faerie
funkycoils
3jsmom
coconow2007
grow
Kerryann
Ms.London
hola_lo2002
seemegrow
ToriLynn
beans4reezy
ezina
D.Lisha
afrochique
MsWowFactor
Brwnsugar88
chicha
Kamilla16
maddie611
nissi
ScorpioBeauty09
Charla
Imani
omegachick31
nadaa16
DesignerCurls
ojemba
Chiquitita
Jaysin
againstallodds
Beverly Ann Properties
confusedlg
Seamonster
BahamaMama
confusedlg
Forever In Bloom
keepithealthy
Nat1984
springy_curly
sunnieb
lacreolegurl
beccabeccaBECCA
ezina
sunshine2287
candy626
SherylsTresses
cenette
Diva_Esq
Nelli04
Ms. Tiki
Firstborn2
collegeDoll
WantNatural
RENIBELL
Softerlove 
MsKikiStar
ebonyksa
cocoma
tiredbeauty
babyshuf2
LongCurlz


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 1, 2010)

Current Length: No longer sure because I just BC'ed and haven't straightened

 Current State of Hair: 3c/4a Natural

  Regimen:
  My basic regimen includes washing and DC’ing with my steamer on Sundays, and co-washing on Wednesdays. Sometimes I also DC on Wednesdays, and there are some days that I just feel like co-washing and that’s what I’ll do, but Sunday and Wednesdays are my specified “hair days.” I am hoping to get to MBL by being very active in quite a few challenges that are affecting my regimen in positive ways. Since I am in the Jheri Juice Challenge, I moisturize my hair twice daily with Donna Marie Moisture Mist, and since I am in a HYH Challenge until December 31, I will be keeping my hair two-strand twisted under a wig or slicked back into a pony. After HYH, I have embarked on a personal journey to continue hiding my hair until August 2011, and I will continue to juice daily. My hair grows at least .5” per month and sometimes more depending on diet and exercise, so I will have to make time to make better health and fitness choices.

Goals for each check-in date:
December 31, 2010 – SL
April 30, 2011 – CBL
August 15, 2011 - Past CBL
December 31, 2011 – APL
April 30, 2012 – BSL
August 15, 2012 – MBL
December 31, 2012 – U-Shaped MBL!

  Though I am short (4’10”) with a short torso, I will still need to be ambitious in order to reach my goals. Once I reach APL, BSL and MBL are each only a few inches longer, but the journey from SL to APL is the longest and hardest. Therefore, I can’t afford setbacks or anything more than light dustings every now and then, so I will be working tirelessly to make sure I retain all of my length and protect my ends. I love experimenting with color, cuts, etc, but I refuse to do either until after I reach my goal. I have the rest of my life to color and try funky cuts. (I may experiment with indigo when fully natural since I have worn jet-black hair nearly all my life, but I’ll cross that bridge when I get to it).  

  What month in 2012 you hope to be at MBL: December

  Youtube channel: www.youtube.com/davisb88


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Aug 1, 2010)

*I am very tall at 5'10" and I know that MBL is quite ambitious, but if I shoot for the moon, even if I miss, I'll land among the stars, right?

I've never been past APL, so passing this milestone will be an achievement. After a really bad box braids incident I've been dusting after each relaxer. I use heat once a month.*
*
Current Length:* *Longest hairs grazing Below Shoulder Blade*
*Starting State of Hair:* *4b and texlaxed*

*Regimen:* *UPDATED AS OF SEPTEMBER 2011 (thread updated March 2012)*

*I wash every 4 weeks. Shampoo with Loreal sulfate-free (NOW PAUL MITCHELL SUPER SKINNY), and DC with Redken Butter Treat for eight hours (NOW PAUL MITCHELL SUPER SKINNY CONDITIONER). Air dry (NOW BLOW DRY) hair and detangle two or three times throughout (NOW DETANGLE WHEN BLOW DRYING). **Flat iron and use my three staple styles: pincurls at night to wear down, ponytail, or ponytail with ends pinned under. (NOW FLAT IRON AND WRAP FOR 2 WEEKS AND WEAR PONYTAIL 2 WEEKS). Using air-dried styles leads to way more breakage for me.** Moisturize every other day with Yes to Cucumbers leave-in (NOW ONLY USE PAUL MITCHELL SUPER SKINNY SERUM DAILY), and seal with Olive Oil/Wheat Germ Oil/Jojoba Oil mix (NOW NO LONGER SEAL). **

I'm hoping to be MBL in December of 2012. 

* *Check-In Dates*

*Starting Length*- Approx. June 30, 2010
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/album.php?albumid=7333&pictureid=104521
*
December 31, 2010:* *Full APL **ACHIEVED!!!* (Stopped transitioning here)
 *
April 31, 2011:* *Below Shoulder Blade* *ACHIEVED APRIL 1, 2011!!!* *
*http://www.longhaircareforum.com/album.php?albumid=7331&pictureid=104517
*
August 15, 2011:**Grazing BSL - HIATUS*

*December 31, 2011:* *Full BSL - HIATUS*
 *
April 31, 2012:* *Bra Strap Bottom* - *HIATUS*
*
August 15, 2012:* *In between Bra Strap Bottom and MBL* 
*
December 31, 2012:* *MBL*


March 6, 2012 update: I don't think I'll make it to MBL this year, but I'll stay in to the end. I'm moving in to the BSL in 2012 thread as well.


----------



## DRL100281 (Aug 1, 2010)

*My name is Donna and my goal length is MBL*
*Current Length*: APL (I think?) 
*Current State of Hair*: Relaxed... Last relaxer on 7/26/10 next relaxer date is 2/26/11... I relax every six months
I don't have a soild reggie...I keep things simple... Pre-poo, wash and DC every week, relax every six months,, on the 4th and 5th month before I relax... I only wear protective styles

*What month in 2012 you hope to be at MBL*: March 2012



*December 31, 2010*: Full APL 
*April 31, 2011*: BSL?
*December 31, 2011*: FuLL BSL
*August 15, 2012*:MBL
*December 31, 2012*: Full MBL​

Starting pic is in my siggy​


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 1, 2010)

Hey ladies! My goal is to be a fully natural mbl by 2012. I am currently 8 months post in my transition. I have no plans on chopping as of yet but I may chop at the earliest next May which will put me at 18 months post. I grow 1/2 inch a month and my current length is MBL as you can see in my siggy. My goal is to be WL by December '10 and I am about 2 inches away. I don't see a purpose in posting a starting pic other than the one in my siggy because this challenge is for my new growth and there's no way for me to show you all the length of my growth since I have no one helping me to take pics lol. Fotki is in my siggy as well. 

Regimen : I shampoo and condition weekly, detangle twice a month and I do a protein treatment when I feel my hair needs it. I alternate my conditioners between Lekair Cholesterol, AOHSR, and SE Mega Cholesterol. Sometimes I co-wash midweek if I feel like it. I apply my leave ins on wash days or mid-week if I don't co-wash that week. I usually wear some form of a braidout everyday (down, halfuphalfdown, messy bun, loose pony) but sometimes I will leave my braids in and just put them in a bun in the back.

Goals for each check-in date 


​December 31, 2010- No goal for my natural hair but WL overall
April 31, 2011- No goal for my natural hair 
August 15, 2011- Past SL for my natural hair
December 31, 2011- Full APL for my natural hair
April 31, 2012- BSL for my natural hair
August 15, 2012- Full MBL natural
December 31, 2012- WL natural

​


----------



## che1219 (Aug 1, 2010)

Current length: Btwn APL and BSL
Current State of Hair: Transitioning from relaxed w/o bc'ing
Hair Type: 4a/b

Regimen: Wash, D/C, and blowdry once a week. Every now and then my hair starts to itch midweek, then I co-wash and air dry. I plan to air dry and flatiron and curl with my flexi rods a little more often in the fall to get a break from the buns. But it probably won't be as often as I stated because I really don't have time to do a lot to my hair, unless I am going somewhere special and I really don't want to manipulate it too much until my transition is complete. I am currently 8 mos. post. I wear buns 98% of the time. My starting pics below were taken today. This was my second time flat ironing this summer and will be my last until around October or November.

Goals: I hope to be a MBL 100% Natural by December 2012.


----------



## SingBrina (Aug 1, 2010)

I would love to do this!

Current Length:  My hair is just at my bra strap. My front layers: shortest one inch past my eye and the other at my jaw.


Current State of Hair [(Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning (length of transition)/Stretching (length of relaxer stretch)] – You can also include hair type if you like: My hair is 4b, I am trying to grow out my relaxer, however will get it back in May of next year for when I get married. At the moment I am transitioning.

Regimen (including what precise steps you are taking in order to get to MBL): I conditioned my hair weekly under a hood dryer. Blow dried, pressed and flat ironed as well once a week. I would do weaves for three months and take it down, do it again and then go to the shop to get my hair trimmed. I used Joico Body Luxe, Aphogee Keratin and protien treatments. That is what got me to where I am. However, I will slowly switch up this regimen to include wet bunning and cowashing every three days and trying to cut back on the flat iron to only twice a month instead of four times. I will include Joico K Pak to my regimen along with my Ojon hair thickener.... and continue the rest.... also my oils and juices for wet buns


Goals for each check-in date (dates are below): 
December 31, 2010: Healthier, no split ends, thicker and a 1" past bra strap with a trim
April 31, 2011: More healthy, relaxed, 3" past bra strap with a trim, with a trim
August 15, 2011:  Thicker, 100% healthy, 5" past bra strap, with a trim
December 31, 2011:  I would expect to be mid back length at this time. 7" past bra strap, with trim. 
April 31, 2012: I will be 9" past bra strap, with trim. My front layers I would expect to at least be to my neck
August 15, 2012: Still growing out front layers, should be to shoulder blade or razing it, back will be 11" past bra strap with trim, and should be waste length and healthy and thick
December 31, 2012: Would be waste length 100% (13 ") and my front ends should have grown to my shoulder with a trim, and will be healthy and full


What month in 2012 you hope to be at MBL:  January!


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Aug 2, 2010)

Current Length: SL
Current State of Hair Texlaxed (Linage Shea Butter) Every 20 to 24 weeks.

Regimen :
PrePoo (Over night):
WGO
Hemp Seed Oil
Wheat Germ Oil
Sometimes I include AOHSR

Poo:
Alter Ego Moisture Repair (Apply to scalp only in applicator bottle) or 
Cowash with Suave Shea Butter or Coconut, or Lustrasilk Cholestorol

Protein:
Aphogee 2 Min Reconstructor (Every Wash Day - 1x per week or every other week)

DC (6 hours up to Overnight):
I mix/alternate between:
Alter Ego Garlic
Linage Shea/Cocunut Reconstructive Mask
Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol
Silicon Mix
Add: Rosemary Oil,Lavender Oil,Hemp or Wheat Germ Oil, JBCO
Seal Ends with Profective Healthy Ends

1x per Month(Every 4 weeks)
Clarify w/Nexxus Aloe Ridd
Strong Protein DC (Currently using Emergencia. I will be swtiching to Aphogee two step when bottle is finished)
Followed by Linage Shea/Cocunut Reconstructive Mask

I wear Lace wigs Monday thru Friday with Cornrows underneath. 
I juice with S Curl or HS 14 in 1/Seal Ends with JBCO. 
I whole head baggy at least 3 times per week.
I apply MT to scalp 1 to 2 x's a day

Friday's I do roller sets or Bantu Knots and wear hair out until Sunday. 
Before placing Rollers in my hair i use:
Alter Ego Nourshing Spa Leave in
Alter Ego Energizing Drops
Argan Oil
Keracare Setting Lotion dulluted with Rose Water

I also plan on doing clear rinses every 6 weeks. 

December 31, 2012: MBL. I only do length checks on Texlax days so I dont like to get ahead of myself and guess where i will be. 

Good Luck Ladies!!!!!!


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Aug 2, 2010)

Forgot to add: 

Vitamins:
Hair Skin Nails - 2 a day
Biotin (5000) 1 a day
Super B Complex - 1 a day


----------



## funkycoils (Aug 2, 2010)

Hello hello!!

*Current Length: *

Back right side abt 1.5 inches past collar bone. Back left side abt 1 inch past collar bone. Sides at about collar bone. Front is about the middle of my top lip. 
*
Current State of Hair [(Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning (length of transition)/Stretching (length of relaxer stretch)]* 

I am Naturaleeee! 4B for all the typers.

*Regimen (including what precise steps you are taking in order to get to MBL)*

I don't normally use shampoos, but I will consider using a sulfate-free shampoo with a pre-poo method consisting of Walnut Oil [Ceramide challenge 2010], castor oil and Aubrey Organics Conditioner. I will shampoo my hair once every two weeks and clarify with ACV/oil rinse once a month. I will mask at least once a month [Avocado/egg/evoo/honey mix]. Protective hairstyles 3/4 of each month, allotting myself [after the HYH challenge 2010] maybe 3-4 "out" days a month. Before twisting my hair, I will detangle ends with Aphogee Provitamin Leave-in and an oil of choice and before bed, I will rake my hair with Cantu shea butter grow strong strengthening treatment and seal my ends with walnut oil [ceramide challenge 2010]. No tight ponies or puffs. Vitamins: GNC Hair Skin and Nails, Flax Seeds

*Goals for each check-in date *

_Applies to my back and sides_
December 31, 2010- 1.5 inch above APL
April 31, 2011- .5 inch above APL
August 15, 2011- APL
December 31, 2011- .5 inch above BSL
April 31, 2012- BSL
August 15, 2012- 1-1.5 inches above MBL
December 31, 2012- MBL

*What month in 2012 you hope to be at MBL*:

 Late November/December


----------



## coconow2007 (Aug 2, 2010)

I am a slow grower so this post really appeals to me.  I will post my regi and starting pic on the 15th.  Good Luck everyone!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 2, 2010)

Current Length- Grazing SL

Current State of Hair- Transitioning with I THINK 4a hair

Regimen
PS 24/7
Cowash 1x week(with install)/3x week(without install)
Shampoo 1x week(with install)/2x month(without install)
Moisturize daily
Apply Bee Mine or other sulfur based product 3-4x weekly

What month in 2012 you hope to be at MBL- December 2012 

Any links to a photo album or Youtube channel if you want to share- I have a Fotki profile, but I always forget to post the link. Name is MissQuinn

December 31, 2010- Full SL
April 31, 2011- Grazing APL
August 15, 2011- Full APL
December 31, 2011- Grazing BSL
April 31, 2012- Full BSL
August 15, 2012- Grazing MBL
December 31, 2012- MBL


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yay NikkiQ! You grow girl!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 2, 2010)

newbeginnings2010 said:


> Yay NikkiQ! You grow girl!


 
 awww suki now!


----------



## jaded_faerie (Aug 2, 2010)

Current Length: An inch or two from APL

Current State of Hair: 100% Natural 4a/3c

Regimen:
poo & deep condition bi-weekly
ACV rinse bi-weekly
workout 5 days a week
moisturize with Hawaiin Silky


What month in 2012 you hope to be at MBL: By December 2012

Any links to a photo album or Youtube channel if you want to share: In my siggy


December 31, 2010- APL
August 15, 2011- Full APL
December 31, 2011- BSL
August 15, 2012- Full BSL
December 31, 2012- MBL


----------



## Kerryann (Aug 2, 2010)

current lenght 1 1/2 inches of hair

please add me to the list


----------



## grow (Aug 2, 2010)

Current Length: 
between APL and BSB, a couple of inches from BSL for my lower back layers.
my sides are just below SL and my crown is EL.

Current State of Hair [(Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning (length of transition)/Stretching (length of relaxer stretch)] – You can also include hair type if you like: 
i'm permed/texlaxed, no-lye. i do not know my hair type.

Regimen (including what precise steps you are taking in order to get to MBL)
cowashing, daily moisturizing and sealing, monthly deep protein treatments, wet baggy bunning, Ayurveda, egg shakes, vitamins.

Goals for each check-in date (dates are below)
What month in 2012 you hope to be at MBL:
i hope to grow my sides to MBL within the month of february, 2012, my crown (bangs) by december 2012.
Any links to a photo album or Youtube channel if you want to share:
i am in the process of compiling pictures for albums, but i have more detailed info of my reggie in my blogs.
current pictures in siggy.

Check-In Dates 
December 31, 2010: sides full APL, crown SL
April 31, 2011: sides BSB, crown SL-APL
August 15, 2011: i plan an entire trim to even out my many layers
December 31, 2011: sides and crown APL-BSB
April 31, 2012: sides and crown full BSB
August 15, 2012: sides and crown full BSL
December 31, 2012: sides and crown full MBL


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Aug 2, 2010)

count me in!!!!


----------



## Fhrizzball (Aug 2, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> Please introduce yourself! Things you might want to include:
> Current Length
> *cbl-apl stretched*
> Current State of Hair
> ...



*December 31, 2010- Full APL
August 15, 2011- BSB
December 31, 2011- BSL
August 15, 2012- MBL
December 31, 2012- Full MBL
*
My responses are in bold and my starting pictures are attached


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Aug 3, 2010)

Current Length: Full APL

Current State of Hair: Relaxed 4a/4b

Regimen:

Weekly:
1. Apply Aphogee 2 Minute Reconstructor for 15-30 minutes.
2. Shampoo with Organix Tea Tree Mint Hydrating Shampoo.
3. Deep Condition with Nexxus Humectress, for at least an hour. I usually use a hooded dryer or my steamer, although I sometimes go without any heat.
4. Use Porosity Control for 30 seconds to 1 minute, and rinse with cool to cold water.
5. Apply Lacio Lacio (or Pureology Instant Repair Leave In), Chi Silk Infusion, and Castor Oil. If I want to flat iron, I also spritz a small amount of Fantasia IC Heat Protectant Spray. 
6. Rollerset. 
7. If more than 10 weeks post, flat iron roots ONLY with Sedu 1.5 inch iron, turned up no higher than 320 degrees Fahrenheit. 

I try to clarify about once every three weeks. I use ORS Creamy Aloe shampoo, and the process is the same, except for that I clarify first and then apply protein second. 
Same with Nexxus Emergencee, which I use about once every two to three weeks. I shampoo first, then use Emergencee for 15 minutes, and then deep condition.

At Least Once Every Three Days:
1. Moisturize hair (I use either Qhemet AOHC, TW Protective Mist Bodifier, Mizani H20 Intense Nighttime Treatment, or Care Free Curl depending on the weather and my hair's needs). 
2. If fall or winter, I baggy and go to sleep. In the morning, I take off the baggy and seal with Castor Oil and a bit of sunflower butter. 
3. If spring or summer, I moisturize and seal my hair before I put on my scarf to sleep. In the morning, I reapply if needed.  
4. Bun hair. 

I stretch my relaxers anywhere between 12 - 18 weeks,  although I'd like to make the range 16 - 24 weeks, because I think stretching really helps my hair. I go to a salon for my relaxers, and use Design Essentials Lo-Lye. 

Vitamin Regimen (Once Daily):
1. 7000 mcg Biotin
2. 6000 mcg Garlic
3. Sundown Naturals Hair Skin and Nails Tablets (3)

Goals for each check-in date:
December 31, 2010 – BSL
April 31, 2011 – Full BSL 
August 15, 2011 – Full BSl (with frequent trims and S&D's to even up an increase health of ends).
December 31, 2011 – Full BSL with thick, healthy ends. 
April 31, 2012 – MBL.
August 15, 2012 – Full MBL.
December 31, 2012 – Past MBL 

  I'm only 5'3, so barring any setbacks, I believe I can reach MBL by 2012. I think the real struggle will be getting my hair to look the way that I want it to, especially at the ends. So for me, a large part of of this challenge will be trimming. But I do need to grow and retain lots of hair, so I can have enough left after I trim. 

 To do this, I need to stick to my reggie, keep myself healthy internally, continue protectively styling, and to keep it simple. That means not too much experimentation with products and techniques, and absolutely no joining bandwagons. However, I'd like to add silica to my vitamin regimen, and I'd also like to begin doing black tea rinses with every wash. Additionally, I'd like to begin incorporating more ceramides in my regimen. 

And finally, there will be NO stylists trimming my hair. At all. I love my salon, but I'm just too scared to let anyone at my head with scissors. Too many scary stories. All of my trims will be done by me...so there will be times that my hair will be looking jank as hell.   Ya'll don't laugh at me. 

What month in 2012 you hope to be at MBL: March - April.

Starting Picture:






I'm about an inch from BSL and 3 inches from MBL in this picture. 
I'm excited!


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi, ladies!
Again, we want to keep this thread filled with mostly starting pics and regimens. If you posted asking to be included or to hold your spot, please edit that post (as soon as you get a chance before Aug 15) to include your regimen and pics to cut down on confusion and to eliminate pages and pages of people asking to be included, since the sign-up thread was created for that purpose.
Thank you!
Happy growing, ladies!


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Aug 3, 2010)

Please introduce yourself! Things you might want to include:
Current Length : Full Bsl, Type 3c/3b thin (unfortunately  )
Current State of Hair Natural
Regimen: moisturise daily w KBB hair milk, DC 2X per week, 2 min reconstructor every sunday, 2-step protein every 6 weeks, hairfinity vits daily, drink lots of water and eat healthy, bunning 99% of the time
Goals for each check-in date: The only thing I'll be checking will be the health of my hair and length
What month in 2012 you hope to be at MBL: Doesn't matter, as long as I get there!!
Any links to a photo album or Youtube channel if you want to share: Please see the attachment. This will be my starting pic


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 5, 2010)

10 more days! I'm getting excited!


----------



## jaded_faerie (Aug 9, 2010)

Here is my starting length for this challenge. good luck ladies!


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 15, 2010)

GOOD MORNING, LADIES!!!
Today is the first day of the rest of your liiiiiiiives *in a booming voice*


Hahahaha. Not really, but it IS the first day of our challenge. I'm excited!
Anyone doing anything special with their hair (new protective styles, new DCs, new moisturizers, etc) for the upcoming week?


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Aug 15, 2010)

Well, I'm going to be bunning all week and moisturising daily. I'm still waiting for my hair steamer though....getting anxious... Oh hair steamer, where are thou!!!


----------



## SingBrina (Aug 15, 2010)

I'll be bunning all week too or wearing my hair in curls in a banana clip with mt scurl...


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm going to ATTEMPT to do a roller wrap so I can do a comparison shot with my hair at the beginning of my transition a year ago. We'll see how well that turns out... Other than that, I'm braided under my wig and juicing twice a day. I upped my exercise and am on a meal plan to try and get healthier and lose weight so I hope that helps my hair also! *crosses fingers*


----------



## ToriLynn (Aug 16, 2010)

[place holder] I would love to join! Hope it's not too late lol.. I'm mobile right now so I'll update and add pics tomorrow if I get the ok from OP


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Aug 16, 2010)

This week, I plan on returning to my fall/winter regimen. I know it's kind of early, but I should get back into the swing of things, because fall is coming. So this week, I'm going to be baggying nightly and sealing + bunning daily. Besides combing every two days, there won't be any other manipulation going on past that.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 16, 2010)

I'll be sticking to these braids til the weekend. Take them down and pamper my hair to death!!! My NG is bananas so I want to do a good DC on Sunday. I'll be getting another install done on September 4th so I'll slightly straighten my hair to make the braiding easier with 4 months of NG lol.


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 16, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> This week, I plan on returning to my fall/winter regimen. I know it's kind of early, but I should get back into the swing of things, because fall is coming. So this week, I'm going to be baggying nightly and sealing + bunning daily. Besides combing every two days, there won't be any other manipulation going on past that.



Sounds like a great regi... I might be doing that after the HYH Challenge. I'm basically extending it from the end of December until the end of my transition next August because I'm afraid if my hair is out too long that I'll chop (especially around January, around my original chop date) and regret it. So I need to keep my hair hidden/low-manipulated so I don't get much of a chance to see my natural curls so much and then maybe I won't chop... I gotta try everything because I am WAY too eager to get rid of these relaxed ends!


----------



## Janet' (Aug 16, 2010)

...Sneaks in...some of you ladies need to be in the MBL 2011 Challenge...runs out!!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 16, 2010)

^^^I agree!! Is there a MBL 2013? I might need to join that one myself


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Aug 16, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> GOOD MORNING, LADIES!!!
> Today is the first day of the rest of your liiiiiiiives *in a booming voice*
> 
> 
> ...



I'm going to try out the bootleg steam treatments. Same products, though. I ordered my turbie twists on Saturday.


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Aug 16, 2010)

Janet' said:


> ...Sneaks in...some of you ladies need to be in the MBL 2011 Challenge...runs out!!!!



I know, right! I keep seeing sooo many ladies at bottom of bra strap, you guys might be there by the end of this year!  Yes. Yes, I am jealous.


----------



## beans4reezy (Aug 16, 2010)

Hello!! Beans4reezy is checkin' in: 

Current Length- *APL *
Current State of Hair: *Texturized/Relaxed *
Stretching (length of relaxer stretch)]:
*Stretching for a year at a time. Secong stretch will end August 2011*
You can also include hair type if you like
*4B/Extra Coarse* 
Regimen (including what precise steps you are taking in order to get to MBL):
*Protective Styling all the way - Buns, pin ups, braids, wigs...
Yearly Stretches until I hit MBL 
Cowashing- WEN, Aussie Moist 
Deep Conditioning - 1x a week with a WEN/ORS Mayo or Aphogee 2 min Mix*
What month in 2012 you hope to be at MBL: *August *
Any links to a photo album or Youtube channel if you want to share: *http://public.fotki.com/beans4reezy/*


Here is my MBL starting pic:


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 16, 2010)

newbeginnings2010 said:


> I'm going to try out the bootleg steam treatments. Same products, though. I ordered my turbie twists on Saturday.



What's a turbie twist? Sounds like something my PJ side wants... 
... even though I don't know what it is...


----------



## Fhrizzball (Aug 16, 2010)

So I was going through KinkyKurlyQueen's blog looking at all her minitwists and tried to put a set in but it came out too crinkly and curled up on itself so I took out the few I did. I'm going to be trying Teri's method somewhat except I only finger comb the product in to help with my curls.

I've joined the WSL 2012 challenge as well because I've been looking at too much of Sera's videos and pictures. Not sure if it's doable for me as I'm only a bit past APL though. I've just been bunning recently as my nape is noticeably shorter than the rest of my hair so I want it to catch up. Blasted 4a/4b patch. I can't wait until I finally start henna-ing again though.

I need some red in my life!


----------



## Kerryann (Aug 16, 2010)

pic is in avator


----------



## Fhrizzball (Aug 16, 2010)

Kerryann said:


> pic is in avator



You may end up changing your avatar so it may be better to post or attach the picture in your actual post.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 16, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> GOOD MORNING, LADIES!!!
> Today is the first day of the rest of your liiiiiiiives *in a booming voice*
> 
> 
> ...




I just bought 2 phony ponies and an updo from hairsisters and I'm sooooo excited! Def gonna be rockin those looks for welcome week and all the eventful things I'll be doing as my last year as a college student! WHOOP WHOOP!


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Aug 16, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> What's a turbie twist? Sounds like something my PJ side wants...
> ... even though I don't know what it is...



Lol , here's a picture.






And here's the thread on how to do steam treatments without spending the $300.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=215663&highlight=home+steam


----------



## seemegrow (Aug 16, 2010)

Please introduce yourself! Things you might want to include:
Current Length APL close to BSB, last relaxer May 20 -lots of new growth
Current State of Hair Relaxed                                                               Regimen (including what precise steps you are taking in order to get to MBL) I just updated my regimine in my blog, but in addition I will be doing more protective styles and hopefully learning how to flat twist and braid
Goals for each check-in date (dates are below) have to work on this, if anyone could tell me how many inches they think i need for MBL let me know
What month in 2012 you hope to be at MBL December


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 16, 2010)

Kusare said:


> So I was going through KinkyKurlyQueen's blog looking at all her minitwists and tried to put a set in but it came out too crinkly and curled up on itself so I took out the few I did. *I'm going to be trying Teri's method somewhat except I only finger comb the product in to help with my curls*.
> 
> I've joined the WSL 2012 challenge as well because I've been looking at too much of Sera's videos and pictures. Not sure if it's doable for me as I'm only a bit past APL though. I've just been bunning recently as my nape is noticeably shorter than the rest of my hair so I want it to catch up. Blasted 4a/4b patch. *I can't wait until I finally start henna-ing again though.
> 
> I need some red in my life!*



What's Teri's method?
And I feel you! I haven't colored in about a year and I'm DYYYYYING! I'm craving my jet black hair... Thank God there's a natural way to get it (even though I won't be trying it for another year... erplexed)



Kerryann said:


> pic is in avator



Come on! You know we need more hair porn than that! You can't even see your hair in that avi!


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 16, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> I just bought 2 phony ponies and an updo from hairsisters and I'm sooooo excited! Def gonna be rockin those looks for welcome week and all the eventful things I'll be doing as my last year as a college student! WHOOP WHOOP!



Aww! Congrats on your senior year! I just graduated in May. It goes by faaaast girl! That was the fastest year of my life.



newbeginnings2010 said:


> Lol , here's a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh! I have something similar that I got from Sally, except it doesn't twist. It's like a turban cap. Maybe I should get that one instead!


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Aug 16, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> Aww! Congrats on your senior year! I just graduated in May. It goes by faaaast girl! That was the fastest year of my life.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! I have something similar that I got from Sally, except it doesn't twist. It's like a turban cap. Maybe I should get that one instead!



Alright Miss PJ! Why do you need another one if you already have something similar?


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 16, 2010)

newbeginnings2010 said:


> Alright Miss PJ! Why do you need another one if you already have something similar?




Don't try to put me in check! Calling me out!!! Lol.
And this one looks better because it seems more adjustable whereas my cap is just a cap you put on and God-willing, my hair will get too big/long for it at some point!


----------



## ToriLynn (Aug 17, 2010)

finally posting EVERYTHING lol ok

im a newbie and this is my very first challenge 
Current Length=nape is neck length [im ambitious..i kno lol...but this justin bieber thing i have going on is not cute lol], 
i am a natural 3c with a slight 4a mix? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if u can see it..
i dont really have a SET IN STONE regi but so far::
i poo,con, and DC my hair once to three times a week, depending on my style
pre poo with EVOO at least once a month, deep con with a protein at least once a month..
oil scalp lightly every other day, just started MEGA-TEK..plan on using that daily
keep protective styles, alternating between sew`ins [ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my currents ps, an 18 inch outre velvet remy..which falls close to WL on me..which now im thinkin is too long lol] and twists
less heat!! more leave ins
dust/trim lightly when needed

December 31, 2010 – SL or NL all around
April 31, 2011 – past SL
August 15, 2011 – About APL (on stretched hair)
December 31, 2011 – FULL APL
April 31, 2012 – near BSL
August 15, 2012 – About BSB
December 31, 2012 – BSB/MBL!..id be happy at BSB

i want to be MBL DECEMBER..wich is like BSB on me i think..
this may sound too ambitious but my hair grows really fast..im two weeks post install and already my braids are really loose..i can almost put my [sausage] fingers completely between the braid and my scalp, and that was before i received my mega tek..
im so ready for this...hopefully i wont have too many setbacks
HHG!

im going to TRY to keep this sew in for three months..but like i said,,my braids are already really loose..i may have to take it out early sometime next month to tighten


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 17, 2010)

^^ Welcome to your first challenge!
Your natural hair is so freakin cute! And you're another dimpled girl! Yay!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 17, 2010)

ToriLynn said:


> finally posting EVERYTHING lol ok
> 
> im a newbie and this is my very first challenge
> Current Length=nape is neck length [im ambitious..i kno lol...but this justin bieber thing i have going on is not cute lol],
> ...




Girl I dont think you are too ambitious! We are in this together! I think you may have more hair than I have ng and I'm still in it to win it!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## ToriLynn (Aug 17, 2010)

That texture shot is old but that's the only one I had lol but thanks guys! Glad to be here

This was the day of my bc...and the day I found lhcf





This is now.. After cutting off about six inches of red hair.. My Justin bieber..Excuse my face.. I hated my hair lol


----------



## grow (Aug 23, 2010)

^^^i think your ha looks really pretty!

welcome aboard and to this challenge!


----------



## Aisling~Siahbon (Aug 23, 2010)

I stick to challenges as far as my hair but, not threads. So, I'm going to  challenge myself to stay on top of this thread and have fune!... I want to take advantage of all the support I have found in this community!  MBL 2012 might be a bit of a lofty goal for me but who knows a lot of good things can happen in that short amount of time! When I first started it was my ultimate goal!


Current Length: about 2.5 3 inches from APL in the back wich is the longest layer
Current State: Hair Natural
Regimen: I typically wash and DC once a week but with the changes in the seasons ahead I my start doing that every other week. Due to a weave set back and a breakage issues I've decided to remain in protective styles the majority of the time and I'm mainly using all natural products ( Oyin, AO, KK, and SHEA MOISTURE!!!) I started this week using Boundless Tresses  nightly, Ive been using my own Castor, Vatika, Sunflower oil, Vitemin E oil, and Aloe Vera Juice mixture on my ends and scalp for about 3-4 weeks daily. I recently straighted and trimmed off some ruff ends in July.. I need to do that at least 2-3 times a year.. NO WNG's too many knots! Moisturize when needed. Protein and Clarify at least once a month... more when needed!

I'm currenty in small twist I did them Saturday and they will be in for 2-3 weeks! The thin patch has already grown in a lot but, I havn't taken any pics.. I will post some of that and my twist!

December 31, 2010: APL
April 31, 2011: Full APL and much thicker Hair!
August 15, 2011: Not sure yet!
December 31, 2011: Not Sure yet!
April 31, 2012: Not Sure Yet!
August 15, 2012: Not Sure YET!
December 31, 2012 MBL!!


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 26, 2010)

How's it growing ladies?


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Aug 26, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> How's it growing ladies?



I think my length will be close to the bottom of my shoulder blade by the end of the year, so I may end up a teeny bit ahead of schedule!  What about you davis?


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 26, 2010)

newbeginnings2010 said:


> I think my length will be close to the bottom of my shoulder blade by the end of the year, so I may end up a teeny bit ahead of schedule!  What about you davis?


Hahaha. Who knows? With all these crazy layers going on, I probably won't know for sure until I straighten. When I stretch my twists, the nape is SL or maybe even a bit longer, the layer or two above my ears hits at the bottom of my jaw and the shortest layers (the stupid two tufts at my hairline that don't like to grow... erplexed) hit right below my eyes. I definitely am going to even up these layers because I want to end up with a U-shaped MBL, but I am going to do that AFTER I hit MBL... lol. Hopefully by then these eye-length layers will be a little past SL.


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Aug 26, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> Hahaha. Who knows? With all these crazy layers going on, I probably won't know for sure until I straighten. When I stretch my twists, the nape is SL or maybe even a bit longer, the layer or two above my ears hits at the bottom of my jaw and the shortest layers (the stupid two tufts at my hairline that don't like to grow... erplexed) hit right below my eyes. I definitely am going to even up these layers because I want to end up with a U-shaped MBL, but I am going to do that AFTER I hit MBL... lol. Hopefully by then these eye-length layers will be a little past SL.



I've seen your videos and you have great growth. You'll be there in no time! I think I want to find a secret piece of hair to cut so I can better keep track of where my growth is...


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 26, 2010)

newbeginnings2010 said:


> I've seen your videos and you have great growth. You'll be there in no time! I think I want to find a secret piece of hair to cut so I can better keep track of where my growth is...



Thanks, new! We'll see how it goes. I have decided that now that I am natural I will no longer be measuring my hair, but will probably straighten  whenever I think I should be hitting a milestone. That way I won't drive myself craaaaaazy .
Why don't you put in a random braid at your nape (since your HYH, it wouldn't matter) and then after a month measure the new growth? That might work.


----------



## SingBrina (Aug 26, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> How's it growing ladies?


 

Okay so far, getting bored of my hair after seeing my sisters pretty weave. So I am going to wear a weave for three months and get it re-done and wear it for another three months, then I am sure I will be close to MBL because I will get a good portioned trimmed off after.. I am excited


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 26, 2010)

SingBrina said:


> Okay so far, getting bored of my hair after seeing my sisters pretty weave. So I am going to wear a weave for three months and get it re-done and wear it for another three months, then I am sure I will be close to MBL because I will get a good portioned trimmed off after.. I am excited


 
I would love to leave mine in for 3 months, but I get too paranoid now lol


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 26, 2010)

I can't wait until I am back up in my beehive braid, I want to WIG it wig it, I want to wig it wig it I want to wig IT!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 26, 2010)

^^got your wig rotation planned out yet?


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Aug 26, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> Thanks, new! We'll see how it goes. I have decided that now that I am natural I will no longer be measuring my hair, but will probably straighten  whenever I think I should be hitting a milestone. That way I won't drive myself craaaaaazy .
> Why don't you put in a random braid at your nape (since your HYH, it wouldn't matter) and then after a month measure the new growth? That might work.



I like that idea! Aaaaand....I'm probably really late, but I just realized that you are fully natural now!!!! CONGRATULATIONS! I'm soooo excited for you!


----------



## ezina (Aug 28, 2010)

*Current Length* 

APL but I'm not exactly sure, though, but I can feel it, lol.

*Current State of Hair*

Relaxed 4b, very thick and course

*Regimen* 

(1)Co-wash 2-3 times a week. (2) Shampoo and DC every 1-2 weeks or when there is considerate buildup. (3) Apply MT/Castor oil mix to scalp. (4) Moisturize hair with homemade whipped Shea butter. (5) Seal hair shaft and ends with coconut oil, EVOO, or whatever carrier oil I can get my hands on. (6) Style as desired or cover hair in silk scarf/bonnet before sleeping. (7) Daily vitamins: Take 10,000 mcg biotin; 1,000 to 2,000 mg garlic, depending on how much I shed; 400 mcg folic acid; 1 ?mg b complex

*Goals for each check-in date*

*December 31, 2010 -* Full APL
*April 31, 2011 -* BSB
*August 15, 2011 -* Full BSL
*December 31, 2011 -* MBL
*April 31, 2012 -* Full MBL
*August 15, 2012 -* WL
*December 31, 2012 -* Full WL

I know my ultimate goal for 2012 is to be beyond MBL but I didn't account for possible setbacks so you never know...

*What month in 2012 you hope to be at MBL*

January

*Any links to a photo album or Youtube channel if you want to share*
http://public.fotki.com/imab/

I will also upload a starting pic once I get back from the salon next week.


----------



## afrochique (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi all,
I would like to join this challenge. (I can't believe I didn't see it before!)

*Current Length* 
Full shoulder length

*Current State of Hair*
Relaxed. Stretching: currently 9 weeks post.

*Regimen* 

*Vitamins*: Biotin 5mg a day         Chlorella 2g a day
_*Cowash *_once a week. _*DC *_once a week_*
Protective styling: *_braids, wigs and weaves_*
Moisturize *_with S Curl
*Goals for each check-in date*

*December 31, 2010 -*APL
*April 31, 2011 -* Full APL
*August 15, 2011 -* BSB
*December 31, 2011 -* BSL
*April 31, 2012 -* Full BSL
*August 15, 2012 -* MBL
*December 31, 2012 -* Full MBL



*What month in 2012 you hope to be at MBL?*

December


----------



## ToriLynn (Aug 31, 2010)

I got an inch this month! Sew ins are the biznasss


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 31, 2010)

Great! What are you doing to your hair under the sew-in?


----------



## ToriLynn (Sep 2, 2010)

washing weekly with CON detaingling shampoo, conditioning with CON moisturizing con, using african pride braid spray with conditioner, and ive been using dr.miracle's hot grow [yea i said it!] and i just got some mega tek!


----------



## grow (Sep 3, 2010)

congratultions on your success ToriLynn!

i am so excited about one day being MBL, but when i start counting the inches to get there it seems so dern far away.....


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 3, 2010)

grow said:


> congratultions on your success ToriLynn!
> 
> i am so excited about one day being MBL, but when i start counting the inches to get there it seems so dern far away.....


 

Grow, you'll be MBL before you even know! You're already leaps ahead of me. I know you can do it!


----------



## grow (Sep 3, 2010)

^^^
you are so sweet to encourage me NikkiQ sugar pie! thank you!

but also please remember that i'm not in front of anybody sweets, nor behind.....we are all in this together!

we're all the same because i'm sure that even when we ARE all at MBL, we'lll then have new challenges of things we'll be trying to do with our hair! 

then we might even be complaining that "ugh, it's so hard to style so much hair", lol!


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 3, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Grow, you'll be MBL before you even know! You're already leaps ahead of me. I know you can do it!


 
Co-sign! Based on your siggy, I feel like you could definitely make it in 2011!


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 3, 2010)

Grow you're just the best thing since slice bread I swear!


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Sep 3, 2010)

grow said:


> ^^^
> you are so sweet to encourage me NikkiQ sugar pie! thank you!
> 
> but also please remember that i'm not in front of anybody sweets, nor behind.....*we are all in this together!*
> ...



OT: I know I'm showing my nerdiness, but I just had an HSM flashback. Yes, I watched Disney Channel until I was 22...which was only two years ago...so what!?


----------



## omegachick31 (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi I'm waaayyy to psyched about this journey!
My current hair state is natural...I'm willing to believe my hair is a mix of 3C/4A/4B
My current regimen is as follows...
Shampoo & DC 1x a week
Cowash 2-3 days a week
Hot oil treatment 1X a week with EVOO
I moisturize my hair nightly with an aloe vera/h2o/s-curl concoction I came up with
I seal my hair daily with a EVOO/Coconut/Castor oil mix and I keep my hair braided into about 11-14 plaits/braids until I do my weekly wash during the week I wear a wig or keep it tied up with a satin scarf. I wear a satin scarf and bonnet everynight.
I just became interested in obtaining great hair length goals so I'm happy to have others who are on a similiar journey

Currently my hair ranges from 7 1/2-9 inches all over...I want to be MBL by Dec. 2012

December 31, 2010-Just at APL
April 31, 2011-Past Shoulder Blades
August 15, 2011-BSL
December 31, 2011-Just below BSL
April 31, 2012-at or around MBL
August 15, 2012-MBL no doubt!
December 31, 2012-skimming the surface of WSL



Okay Ladies Yayyyy!


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 3, 2010)

newbeginnings2010 said:


> OT: I know I'm showing my nerdiness, but I just had an HSM flashback. Yes, I watched Disney Channel until I was 22...which was only two years ago...so what!?


 
Shoot - I'm watching Suite Life on Deck as I type! Lol. I love Disney Channel! (Esp Phineas and Ferb!) I'm 22, so I guess that makes me a grown a** kid!


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Sep 3, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> Shoot - I'm watching Suite Life on Deck as I type! Lol. I love Disney Channel! (Esp Phineas and Ferb!) I'm 22, so I guess that makes me a grown a** kid!


 
Yay me!


----------



## grow (Sep 3, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> Co-sign! Based on your siggy, I feel like you could definitely make it in 2011!



that is so sweet of you to say, Davisbr88, thank you! you give me hope!
i gotta remember that that siggy took me months to do, and here i am expecting to see that result every 8 weeks, lol! smh, i need to stay hopeful and realistic.



NikkiQ said:


> Grow you're just the best thing since slice bread I swear!



so are you baby doll! you are the best cheerleader i've ever seen and you always get people so up and happy! that's an art, ya know!



newbeginnings2010 said:


> OT: I know I'm showing my nerdiness, but I just had an HSM flashback. Yes, I watched Disney Channel until I was 22...which was only two years ago...so what!?



ikwym, i only wish we had Disney Channel over here! i'd probably still be watching it, lol!


you ladies are just THE BEST EVER!!!

i am SO GRATEFUL to be sharing this hhj with you all!
(can't believe i used to be all alone trying to grow my hair......that was dismal.....now, i feel like i have a whole new family!!!


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 3, 2010)

newbeginnings2010 said:


> Yay me!


 
Haha! That's the spirit! 

@grow: Awwww... everyone is just the best here! People like you all give me the motivation to feel like I can really reach all of my goals (hair or not) with a good faith effort, some love, and support!


----------



## ToriLynn (Sep 4, 2010)

Haha u ALL have more hair than I have lol but yes.. We are all in this together!


----------



## Aisling~Siahbon (Sep 5, 2010)

I don't think I've posted these yet. These are my mini twist. I'm starting week 3 on them... The look kind of rough b/c I went to the beach last week.. But, I'm going to keep them in.
I have to got to Army Boot camp next month. At first I said I would just wear mini twist... But, now I want Micro Braids... I just like the way they look. But, in the past my natural hair has never responded well to weaves and extensions. I usually get a lot of knots, breakage and shedding. Oh! check out my ends they look soo much better since I had them clipped and Ive been using Sunflower oil to help them stay looking smooth!


----------



## SingBrina (Sep 16, 2010)

BUMPING!! I was trying to find this thread! lol


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 16, 2010)

^^ Hahaha! I was just thinking that.
How's everyone doing? I'm sure there will be more updates when it gets later. Our update isn't until December.


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Sep 16, 2010)

Chugging along. I'm preparing for my relaxer in 2 and a half weeks. I won't post pics, but if I FINALLY make it to APL, I'll let you know!


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 16, 2010)

^^Dangdabit. HYH is KILLING me! I'm sure you're there with all the PS'ing we've been doing. Just like I BETTER be SL in December! That's 16 months post-relaxer and about 8 inches of hair! Yes, I am THREATENING my hair! 
But seriously. I better be there.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Sep 16, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> ^^ Hahaha! I was just thinking that.
> How's everyone doing? I'm sure there will be more updates when it gets later. Our update isn't until December.


 
I never feel like updating because I feel like I don't have anything to update with. My hair is still growing its same ol same ol slow rate of 1/2 inch a month so there's not much to say. I'm about 5 inches in my journey to becoming a WL natural lol Seems like it'll take forever to get there!


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 16, 2010)

^^ I feel the same way. I don't ever have anything to share because I'm hiding my hair and haven't straightened so I don't even know how long it is. Lol.
Fail.


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 16, 2010)

I am happy to report that I got my .5" in the past 3 weeks. My front of my hair at the hair line (my shortest and slowest growing hair) went from the corner of my eye to my cheekbone. I am aiming for it to be hitting the bottom of my nose by December.


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Sep 16, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> ^^Dangdabit. HYH is KILLING me! I'm sure you're there with all the PS'ing we've been doing. Just like I BETTER be SL in December! That's 16 months post-relaxer and about 8 inches of hair! Yes, I am THREATENING my hair!
> But seriously. I better be there.


 
We won't have to hide forever! Just 3 more months!


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 16, 2010)

these are the slowest 3 months EVER!!!!


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Sep 16, 2010)

^^^Ain't it the truth???


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 16, 2010)

I'll be doing a blow out and stretch check next month when I take these braids out and get a new set put in. Hopefully I can claim SL by then.


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 19, 2010)

I am pretty excited because I stretched some twists in my nape area the other night and found out that they're only 4.5" from APL! Which is so weird to me because I thought it was going to take forever to get back to APL. So by December, I should only be about 3" from APL, so I should definitely be able to claim it in August instead of December like I originally thought! Super stoked. Can't wait until December to really see my progress on straightened hair.


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Sep 19, 2010)

I have discovered something from this stretch ladies...I'm a SLOW GROWER! I haven't had a relaxer in 26 weeks and I don't even have a full 3 inches of new growth...actually, I just BARELY have 2 inches.   I'm not discouraged, but I really don't think I'm going to make MBL in 2012...more like 2013!


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 19, 2010)

Oh no, new!
Is it all over or just in some spots? For instance, the very front of my hair goes extremely slow but the rest grows the normal .5". Don't leave us! You're farther along than a lot of us here so you WILL still make it!


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 19, 2010)

27 months is a long time new so don't get discouraged. You have plenty of time to achieve this goal. Stay positive. You'll be there before you know it!


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Sep 20, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> Oh no, new!
> Is it all over or just in some spots? For instance, the very front of my hair goes extremely slow but the rest grows the normal .5". Don't leave us! You're farther along than a lot of us here so you WILL still make it!


 
Lol, I'm not leaving mbl 2012! Just sharing my frustration. davisbr88 and NikkiQ I actually have less than 2inches in some areas!  not to worry though! I've been quite stressed lately so I am attributing it to that.


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 20, 2010)

But you're grazing APL new! You will probably be there at your next relaxer! I am only SL/CBL and I'm still in it to win it. You definitely will make it! Don't let your frustrations make you even more stressed! I know we will have some lovely heads to reveal at update time. Yours is no exception!


----------



## ToriLynn (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey guys! I took out my sew in and had some growth! I want to post pics but I'm not gonna spoil it.. Anywhooo.. I did notice my hair was thin in a few spots.. Ya kno.. The usual problem areas:: crown, temples/edges, and nape. This has NEVER been a problem for me untill recently..I wanted to ask you ladies if any of u have ever been able to successfully thicken this area up after it has thinned? If so, how did u achieve your results? Pics would also be nice lol.. Thanks!


----------



## SingBrina (Sep 21, 2010)

Oh shoot I keep forgetting that this does not officially start yet right? Lol, I did get a sew in though, guess I will take it out just in time (I am trying to insert a pic but it wont work, ugh so I just update my fotki)


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Sep 21, 2010)

SingBrina said:


> Oh shoot I keep forgetting that this does not officially start yet right? Lol, I did get a sew in though, guess I will take it out just in time (I am trying to insert a pic but it wont work, ugh so I just update my fotki)


 
@SingBrina
We have started! We just aren't updating much because picture updates aren't until December. I'll be relaxing soon, so I'll post my hair pic then.


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi, everyone!
I know it sounds awful, and I don't know if it's ever been done before, but I am dropping out of all of my challenges to focus on school, including this one that I started. As some of you know from other threads, I am pursuing a doctorate, and obsessing over my hair and spending entire days on LHCF have proven to be pretty detrimental. So I am bowing out.
By all means, please keep the thread alive and I wish you all the best of luck!
I will still be around, but hopefully not as frequently and I will be posting quarterly updates on my blog, if anyone is interested.
HHG ladies, and again, I am sorry for having to leave the challenge I started!!! I hope you all will forgive me...


----------



## grow (Sep 26, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> Hi, everyone!
> I know it sounds awful, and I don't know if it's ever been done before, but I am dropping out of all of my challenges to focus on school, including this one that I started. As some of you know from other threads, I am pursuing a doctorate, and obsessing over my hair and spending entire days on LHCF have proven to be pretty detrimental. So I am bowing out.
> By all means, please keep the thread alive and I wish you all the best of luck!
> I will still be around, but hopefully not as frequently and I will be posting quarterly updates on my blog, if anyone is interested.
> HHG ladies, and again, I am sorry for having to leave the challenge I started!!! I hope you all will forgive me...


 
davisbr88, i am so very sad to hear this, although i must say that i totally understand your decision.

many times i too, can obsess over my hair and there are so many other things that are important in life.

it surely is not easy to keep  balance between these hair requirements and life in general, but i certainly wish for you to find that balance sweets!

your presence here has meant so much to so many and we will surely miss your regular comments and those  adorable dimples!

know that when you are ready and when you can, we will be here for you with open arms!

thank you for starting this challenge and we will all steward your thread while awaiting your return!


----------



## MsSonya (Sep 26, 2010)

^^^Awww, sorry to hear that as well. I wish the best for you. You were an inspiration to me, but I will keep up with your blog and wish you much sucess.


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 1, 2010)

for Baby Face Davis, I'm bringing this one back to life for those that are in it to win it!


----------



## SingBrina (Dec 27, 2010)

Hello!!! My hair is doing well and getting thicker and more healthy. I still have extensions on the bottom half of my hair, its growing fast with less maintenance and just washing once a week.


----------



## maddie611 (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey I'm currently cbl-sl now and hope to be mbl by feb 2012
I have type 4b hair and I'm psing with full sew ins
Im currently 14 weeks post relaxer


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi all. I've been a ghost since...well...for a looooong time, but I've still technically been growing. I've gotten into a rhythm and I've actually reached below shoulder blade ahead of schedule (my original post says the 31st of this month). Anywhoo, I just dropped in to say hi since this is the last day of my spring break (I'm a 6th grade english teacher as of last month!  ), and post a looooong overdue link of my length! This is the longest my hair has ever been! 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/album.php?albumid=7331&pictureid=104515

My regimen has changed significantly since I started basically ignoring my hair. I wash once every three weeks (I know, I know, gross, but it's working for me  ), DC with Redken Butter Treat for at least eight hours (usually overnight), air dry and flat iron, moisturize and seal when my hair asks for it (maybe 2 times per week), pin curl nightly, relax every 5-6 months, and NO trims since June of 2010. I don't plan on trimming until I pass brastrap.


----------



## Imani (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm super late. But I just decided to change my long term goal from APL to MBL. 

Current Length- I think I'm right at SL. About 7.5 inches of hair in the back
Current State of Hair -Mostly 4b, w/ a little 4a.  Natural

Regimen -Um, my reggie is kinda long, lol. But here's the condensed version:
I wash every two weeks, plait my hair up under a halfwig. And blow dry the leave out hair on cool to blend. 
-Prepoo w/EVOO to detangle
-Shampoo w/sulfate free shampoo
-DC under steamer w/moisturizing conditioners

Every 2-3 days I spray my hair with water, apply my moisturizer and seal w/oil. Massage my scalp w/oil a few times a week (usu a sulfur mix). I do not comb or brush my hair except on wash day, so only twice a month.  Try to take a multivitamin or hair vitamin regularly. 

Goals for each check-in date:
April 30, 2011- SL
August 15, 2011- approaching APL (9.5 inches of hair)
December 31, 2011- Full APL
April 30, 2012- just shy of BSL
August 15, 2012- Not sure
December 31, 2012- MBL

What month in 2012 you hope to be at MBL- Dec 2012
Any links to a photo album or Youtube channel if you want to share-My fotki is in my siggy


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Apr 24, 2011)

Welcome Imani! You're not late at all! I don't think davis is running this thread anymore since she's doing the no-challenge thing, but I'm happy to welcome you! 

I am curious about how many people are still participating. I don't comment a lot, but I'm still in it all the way! We will reach our goals together!


----------



## Imani (Apr 24, 2011)

^^^Thank you! I just came to this revelation last night that I wanted to try for MBL. I'm super excited and will just be in amazement if my hair is able to get that long. I've never had hair past SL in my life.


----------



## Janet' (Apr 24, 2011)

I see you MBL 2012 Divas!!!! Way to keep the thread alive!!


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (May 4, 2011)

Bump, bump! Any updates from challengers in this thread? I already updated about a month early (see my original post on the first page). I made my BSB goal for the April 31th check-in date. Anyone else meet their length goals?


----------



## Imani (May 5, 2011)

I just made sl and looking to be apl by year end.

 I actually have no idea how many inches of hair is mbl on me. Apl is about 10 in. Bsl 13-14. This is measuring from the middle if the back of my head.


----------



## davisbr88 (May 5, 2011)

Omg! Thanks for bumping this! I completely forgot about it! I actually dropped all of my challenges for a period because I was overwhelmed with school, but that is no longer an issue.
I'd love to rejoin you ladies, if you'll have me back.


----------



## NikkiQ (May 5, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> Omg! Thanks for bumping this! I completely forgot about it! I actually dropped all of my challenges for a period because I was overwhelmed with school, but that is no longer an issue.
> I'd love to rejoin you ladies, if you'll have me back.


 
Hmm...idk. You did kinda leave us hanging, but it is your challenge after all. What's a baby face challenge without the original baby face. Get back in here woman!!

I on the other hand will not continue on with the challenge. I don't care how much I geek myself up...NL to MBL in a year AIN'T happening


----------



## Imani (May 5, 2011)

^^^We got 20 months!! Now, if you are tall tho...that might be an issue


----------



## davisbr88 (May 5, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Hmm...idk. You did kinda leave us hanging, but it is your challenge after all. What's a baby face challenge without the original baby face. Get back in here woman!!
> 
> I on the other hand will not continue on with the challenge. I don't care how much I geek myself up...NL to MBL in a year AIN'T happening



I will beat you if you leave!



Imani said:


> ^^^We got 20 months!! Now, if you are tall tho...that might be an issue



Exactly!
That girl is staying right chea!


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (May 5, 2011)

Lol, you ladies are hilarious! I'm glad to see the thread coming back to life. Let's get back on track! And NikkiQ you know you're in this with us! You have almost 2 years to hit the goal!


----------



## NikkiQ (May 6, 2011)

Imani said:


> ^^^We got 20 months!! Now, if you are tall tho...that might be an issue


 
I'm 5'7". Not that all, but it is a stretch



davisbr88 said:


> I will beat you if you leave!


 
So violent!



newbeginnings2010 said:


> Lol, you ladies are hilarious! I'm glad to see the thread coming back to life. Let's get back on track! And @NikkiQ you know you're in this with us! You have almost 2 years to hit the goal!


 
Idk. 2 years doesn't seem like enough time for me to hit that goal. Not really feeling like my hair growth is on point.


----------



## davisbr88 (May 6, 2011)

Blah blah blaaaaaaaaah!
What can you do to make sure you can retain your growth?
Let's figure it out together!


----------



## nlamr2013 (May 7, 2011)

its not too late to join is it? I'm almost apl and I believe its only about 7 inches to mbl, I think. 
 
here is my starting picture: 












  Current Length: aplish 
  Current State of hair: natural 3c/4a 
  Regimen: wash day: prepoo with olive oil or rice bran oil.wash with black soap, or baking soda if clarifying.
condition with ors or aussie moist or cpr
use infusium for leave in.
rollerset braidout twist or some other low manipulation style.
during the week I plan to try to co wash at least every other day.
moisturize and seal each night. 
and I'm trying mn on a trial basis. 

  What month in 2012 you hope to be at MBL: doesn't matter so long as I make it!
  check in dates: 
  August 15, 2011-bsb 
  December 31, 2011 -bsl
  April 30, 2012 mbl
  August 15, 2012 mbl
  December 31, 2012 -mbl
21 months natural and loving it!


----------



## davisbr88 (May 9, 2011)

Welcome nadaa16!


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (May 9, 2011)

Ugh. I did a roller set that didn't work out too well with my texlaxed hair. I feel like I might have had a little setback. I lost more hair than I normally do when I just straighten with a flat iron.


----------



## nlamr2013 (May 10, 2011)

thank you davisbr88 !!

21 months natural and loving it!


----------



## Janet' (May 10, 2011)

Hey Ladies!!!! Just sprinkling some    for ya!!! Happy Tuesday!!!!


----------



## davisbr88 (May 10, 2011)

newbeginnings2010 said:


> Ugh. I did a roller set that didn't work out too well with my texlaxed hair. I feel like I might have had a little setback. I lost more hair than I normally do when I just straighten with a flat iron.



How did you rollerset? Do you think it was just too much manipulations?


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (May 11, 2011)

@davisbr88 I think so. I never comb my hair so much when it's wet. I usually air dry completely then flat iron in VERY tiny sections. I don't lose too much hair that way. No direct heat might not be for me.


----------



## davisbr88 (May 11, 2011)

I see... 
Well, it's a lesson learned! I'm hoping you won't have as bad of a setback as you think.


----------



## Imani (May 11, 2011)

Anyone doing anything special with their hair for the summer? I really like braids, but I don't think they did well in my hair last summer. So I will just keep doing my half wig for the next 5 months. I won't see my hair out and straightened again until the end of September. I should be APL by then or really close. Super pumped up about that. 

Wigs are ok and all, but I can't wait to get enough hair for me to have some cute twists long enough to pull back, maybe next summer.


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (May 11, 2011)

I'm going to try some air drying hair styles this summer. I may retry the roller setting after I texlax. My 4.5 months of NG may have caused my botched roller set this weekend. I'm relaxing in 5 weeks, the weekend before the conference I'm going to in June. I'll do a length check then as well.


----------



## NikkiQ (May 11, 2011)

Imani said:


> Anyone doing anything special with their hair for the summer? I really like braids, but I don't think they did well in my hair last summer. So I will just keep doing my half wig for the next 5 months. I won't see my hair out and straightened again until the end of September. I should be APL by then or really close. Super pumped up about that.
> 
> Wigs are ok and all, but I can't wait to get enough hair for me to have some cute twists long enough to pull back, maybe next summer.



Gonna experiment with all kinds of outs, wash n gos,and a sew in. Can't wait!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## davisbr88 (May 11, 2011)

I'm thinking of just wearing flat twists under wigs until the end of the year using LadyPaniolo's DMM. At that point, I am going to straighten and see where I am in terms of evening my hair up as much as possible.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 11, 2011)

I think I'm going to PS (wigs, buns, phonie ponies, and berets) during the week and wear braidouts on the weekends. I'll probably keep this up until the end of the year and hopefully I'm about an inch past APL.


----------



## Imani (May 11, 2011)

Is MBL anyone's end goal? Or do you plan to go further? 

MBL is my end goal. I actually think I will be pretty happy at APL and BSL but we will see. I just want hair long enough for some decent length twists.


----------



## grow (May 12, 2011)

hey ladies!

i may have to let go of my beloved bunning as i noticed some difficulty with my nape.

i'm doing french twists for now as a ps, so we'll see if that helps keep the pressure off my nape.

hhj ladies!


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (May 13, 2011)

Imani said:


> Is MBL anyone's end goal? Or do you plan to go further?
> 
> MBL is my end goal. I actually think I will be pretty happy at APL and BSL but we will see. I just want hair long enough for some decent length twists.


 
Me!  I want MBL just because that's the length where my hair will hang at BSL on it's own without me pulling it.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 13, 2011)

newbeginnings2010 said:


> Me!  I want MBL just because that's the length where my hair will hang at BSL on it's own without me pulling it.


 

Same reason why I *think* I want HL. When I was WL, my hair hung at mbl so I guess I need HL to hang at WL


----------



## davisbr88 (May 13, 2011)

My end goal is WL


----------



## NikkiQ (May 13, 2011)

WL stretched for me


----------



## davisbr88 (May 15, 2011)

How's it going ladies?


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (May 15, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> How's it going ladies?



Not too bad. My hair is hibernating (bunned) for the next four weeks. Then I'll texlax, color, and straighten June 10th and check out my length. I should be just 1/2 an inch from BSL at that point.


----------



## DesignerCurls (May 16, 2011)

I'm still hanging in there!  I have been bunning during the week and wearing my hair out in wash n go's or braid/twist outs on the weekend. But I have been cowashing daily during the week and have been experiencing a lot of unusual shedding. So I might go back to cowashing once a week (but I enjoy water on my hair daily...what's a girl to do???)

Not sure about my plans for the summer.  It all depends on the the health and length of my hair by the end of June.  I want to wear mostly wash n go's and braid/twist out but for now it's mostly PSing.

HHG...grow&retain!


----------



## davisbr88 (May 16, 2011)

I am hoping to be back at APL by September, but am going for a mostly even APL by December or January. If I can manage that, I should hit MBL by September 2012. I am hoping I can get there by August 2012, since that'll be my two-year nappiversary but we'll see. I am about to go hard on this PS'ing until Christmas and then I'll see if I will continue to PS until MBL. Or maybe even until WL! Then I'm going hard on enjoying my hair.


----------



## NikkiQ (May 16, 2011)

I'm PRAYING to get somewhere close to APL by the end of the year or at least early 2012. Once I hit that mark, all the other milestones are really close together. Separated by about 2 inches. MBL by December 2012 HOPEFULLY!


----------



## Imani (May 16, 2011)

My hair is still straight right now and I have so many split ends :-(   I really don't know why my ends are splitting. I protective style all the time and take good care of my hair.


----------



## davisbr88 (May 16, 2011)

Is your hair fine, Imani?
It seems like us fine-haired ladies really have a problem with splitting regardless, so I've decided to start dusting on a regular basis to keep them at bay. I'm going to start doing it every 2 months.


----------



## Imani (May 16, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> Is your hair fine, @Imani?
> It seems like us fine-haired ladies really have a problem with splitting regardless, so I've decided to start dusting on a regular basis to keep them at bay. I'm going to start doing it every 2 months.


 
@davisbr88 yeah, my strands are fairly fine. I got a professional trim 3 months ago. I think I am going to do a mini trim/dusting before I do my 5 month no heat stretch. I tried to a search and destroy, but its kinda impossible to get them all. Majority of the ones I've seen don't go up very far at all thankfully. I've only seen like 3 that went up like an inch or so.


----------



## davisbr88 (May 18, 2011)

Yeah, that's probably why. We have to stay on our toes about the trimming. And it makes sense because I remember at one point that I was getting my hair trimmed like every 8 weeks an entire summer and semester and had my hair in a spiral set that I didn't do anything to manipulate at all for at least 6 of those 8 weeks. My hair retained like crazy during that time. I hardly ever touched my hair and my ends were in great condition - and that was before I knew anything about moisturizing and sealing. I didn't even wash and deep condition back then. 
Now that I actually do take care of my hair and trim my own and will make sure only to take off what is actually necessary instead of for cosmetic reasons, I think that will help retain even more. So I'm definitely going to try and keep in a protective style for as close to 8 weeks as possible and then keep my ends trimmed - probably no more than 1/4". I think I'll use my Split Ender since my hair will have been stretched in cornrows or braids and I can just lightly blow dry on cool to get it a little straighter. 1/4" every 2 months definitely adds up but I'd rather ensure I could retain those 4.5" every year instead of striving for 6" and find out later that I have to cut off 2-3 anyway because of splits.


----------



## Imani (May 18, 2011)

I tried to do a search and destroy and light dusting. Its just hard bc I have so many layers and my hair is so many different lengths even within the layers (if that makes sense, lol), so to really cover most of my ends, I'd have to cut like an inch or more or hair; Not trying to do that when I just got a trim three months ago. So I think I'm just going to have to be satisfied with the ones I did find and hope any that I missed won't keep going up too far and will get taken care of with my fall trim.


----------



## davisbr88 (May 19, 2011)

I completely understand because I still have the layers that were in my hair when I BC'ed, and then now it's uneven because I went through and cut away all of my damaged ends without regard for it being even. It makes sense because most of us with fine hair tend to get layers to emulate fullness.
That's why I am just going to use my Split Ender to get all of the ends and won't have to worry about it being even since I hardly ever wear my hair straight, and most likely won't until I reach my goal. Then I'll worry about evening it up. As long as my ends are trimmed, I'm cool with it not being even. I really think it's a good tool when you're just trying to get clean ends without even-ness (?). Lol.


----------



## Imani (May 19, 2011)

davisbr88 I keep hearing people talk about the split ender but I have never seen one or know what it is. I may have to look into it.  Do you use it when ur hair is in its natural state?  Thats the other thing and why I was so in a rush to get all the split ends I could while my hair was straight. I'm trying to do no heat until the end of September, so this week was my last opportunity to really be able to see my ends. I'm mostly 4b and I can't see how I'd be able to really get to my ends with my hair in its natural state.

I'm kind of the same way, I'm not overly concerned with how my hair is cut right now while I'm in this growing out phase bc I rarely where it straight anyway.  I do get professional trims every 6 months or so and I end up with a nice shape/cut, but in between those times I don't really care like I did when I was wearing it straight all the time.


----------



## davisbr88 (May 19, 2011)

Imani: The Split Ender is pretty awesome I think. There are some videos on Youtube. This is one that I like: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cubF_z8X7MU&feature=channel_video_title
I would definitely not suggest using it when your hair is all coiled up. I've always used it on straightened hair, but since my hair will already have been stretched in cornrows, I will just take those down and blow dry to get it straight enough.


----------



## ojemba (May 23, 2011)

Hi ladies, 

I'll like to join this tread as a precautionary measure. I joined LHCF last year July after lurking for a couple of months. Up until I found out I was expecting (February 2010) I was an weekly visitor to my hairdresser. I decided I wanted to not get any chemicals during my pregnancy and consulted with another hairdresser about having weaves installed to stretch my relaxer. I would go to her to remove the weaves wash and reinstall. This was perfect for me. Until she told me she was relocating, which she did in June 2010. Before she left I let her color and relax my hair and got a good trim. I was very pleased with my texture. Then I found LHCF and joined and the rest is history. 
I haven’t seen my primary hairdresser since Dec 2010 when I got a relaxer. If all goes well I probable won’t be back to her unless I’m looking for some pampering done by someone else. I’ve since learned how to care for my own hair and instead of paying her to do my hair I buy products. 

I joined the BSL challenge for 2010 but didn’t make it in 2010 but I’m not giving up and I think this May 2011 I can comfortable claim BSB. BSL changes with me depending on the bra I’m using so I’m going to mark that achievement as BSB and move forward to MBL. I would love to have my Bra Strap covered with my curly hair (I don’t really like wearing my hair straight, so curly hair will be my style when I start to wear my hair out). I’m currently in HYH challenge for 1/1/11-6/30/11, MBL 2011, and WL 2012. 

Sorry for the long story LOLL

Current Length: BSB

Current State of Hair: Relaxed, I think my hair type is 4B

Regimen :  I wash and deep con every Saturday. Pre poo with oils and con the night before.  Most time I leave con in my hair during the day and do my chores etc. If not then I sit under the hooded dryer for 30min. When I reach about 10 weeks post I wash in 4 plaits. Air dry and then braid and wear ½ wigs as protective styles. Depends on my mood I sometimes get weave install or extension braids. 

Goals for each check-in date:
December 31, 2010 – Between grazing BSB
April 30, 2011 – Full BSB – BSL when hair is pulled, 3’ away from MBL
August 15, 2011 – Grazing MBL	
December 31, 2011 – Smelling MBL	
April 30, 2012 – Full MBL 
August 15, 2012
December 31, 2012

What month in 2012 you hope to be at MBL: I’ll love to be full MBL by my 40th Birthday in March. 

My pic is in my siggy. 
Thanks for having me and HHJ to all.


----------



## davisbr88 (May 23, 2011)

ojemba: Welcome! You'll be at MBL in no time. I'm pretty sure you'll get there by March, if not earlier.


----------



## afrochique (May 24, 2011)

I would like to join this challenge. I am currently APL and hope to make MBL by April '12 and WL by Dec '12.


----------



## davisbr88 (May 25, 2011)

Welcome afrochique!
How's everyone else doing?
I was planning on not straightening until I reached WL, but I am thinking of doing so for my one-year nappiversary in August. Not sure yet! I'm definitely not going to be wearing a wig though!
I did a braid-n-curl on my wig tonight so I hope it looks nice tomorrow morning


----------



## reggierisk (May 27, 2011)

Setback!
My hair in the back of my head has always been a problem.  I just look at it wrong and  it breaks.  I was  past  APL, but my beautician said it had  to go.  and she was  right.  the back was much shorter and broken   so she did "the deed".  She cut about 3-4 inches so now I'm about 2 inches above APL (I think) So I'll be back @apl in about 2 touch-ups. So I  think its still  possible to make MBL by 2012.  I'm not giving up!!


----------



## davisbr88 (May 29, 2011)

Don't give up! You can make it!
We all are gona make sure we make it together so we can all graduate together


----------



## Imani (May 30, 2011)

I'm still in it to win it! Experimenting with adding some more protein to my reggie to see if that helps to keep my ends from splitting.  

It would be nice if I could find a style I like with my real hair instead of wigs all the time. Maybe I will make it a goal to try at least two styles this summer. do them on an off Friday or something so if its wack I have time to braid it up and stick it back under my wig for work on Monday.  I will try a twist out and some twists. 

I did a few trial twists one day and my hair in twists shrinks to about half its straightened length. So for me to get SL twists I would need to be MBL. Thats the main reason I joined this challenge, bc I know most natural styles I will not like them until they are about MBL.


----------



## davisbr88 (May 30, 2011)

Imani said:


> I'm still in it to win it! Experimenting with adding some more protein to my reggie to see if that helps to keep my ends from splitting.
> 
> It would be nice if I could find a style I like with my real hair instead of wigs all the time. Maybe I will make it a goal to try at least two styles this summer. do them on an off Friday or something so if its wack I have time to braid it up and stick it back under my wig for work on Monday.  I will try a twist out and some twists.
> 
> I did a few trial twists one day and my hair in twists shrinks to about half its straightened length. So for me to get SL twists I would need to be MBL. Thats the main reason I joined this challenge, bc I know most natural styles I will not like them until they are about MBL.



I feel you completely! That's exactly why I want to be WL. I am hoping that will put me between SL and APL when shrunken.
I'm wearing my own hair in twists for the next week and a half but in an updo so no wig for me for a little while.


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Jun 2, 2011)

So it's been a while since I checked in. I think I'm pretty much at mbl but I'm waiting for my hair to get a little more thicker before claiming it. I'm probably going to do a YouTube video for that this weekend.


----------



## Missjae09 (Jun 2, 2011)

Imani
Have you tried twisting on dry or blown out hair? 

(hope i'm not asking something that's been asked before)


Imani said:


> I'm still in it to win it! Experimenting with adding some more protein to my reggie to see if that helps to keep my ends from splitting.
> 
> It would be nice if I could find a style I like with my real hair instead of wigs all the time. Maybe I will make it a goal to try at least two styles this summer. do them on an off Friday or something so if its wack I have time to braid it up and stick it back under my wig for work on Monday. I will try a twist out and some twists.
> 
> I did a few trial twists one day and my hair in twists shrinks to about half its straightened length. So for me to get SL twists I would need to be MBL. Thats the main reason I joined this challenge, bc I know most natural styles I will not like them until they are about MBL.


----------



## cbanks67 (Jun 2, 2011)

Ooohh I want to join. I'm currently grazing BSL but I'm not claiming it yet and I'm in the process of discovering my regimen. So far I have reached this length by being spontaneous but I DC a lot and use all natural products of my hair. I have just started making my own herbal rinses and hair butters. That has been soo fun! Anyways, i will be checking in with photos.


----------



## chicha (Jun 3, 2011)

Please introduce yourself! Things you might want to include:

*Current Length* Not sure. But will relax and post length

*Current State of Hair* stretching texlax
*
Regimen (including what precise steps you are taking in order to get to MBL)* 
Wash reggie - 2 times week
Perm reggie  - 8 weeks
Internal reggie - dht blockers
External reggie - oil and massage

Eventually...
Diet reggie 
Exercise reggie


*What month in 2012 you hope to be at MBL* December 31, 2011
*Any links to a photo album or Youtube channel if you want to share*

*Check-In Dates:*
December 31, 2010
April 30, 2011 
*August 15, 2011* Since enter June 3rd - 1.5 inches for 1.5 mo
*Oct 15, 2011* My  half way ck point.
*December 31, 2011* 3.5 inches (4.5 mo's, 4.5 inches - 1 inch for bad ends.)
April 30, 2012
August 15, 2012
December 31, 2012

UPDATE Forgot about this. I'm on it now. Will post pic next week.


----------



## davisbr88 (Jun 6, 2011)

How's it going, ladies?
I just put my hair in Senegalese twists and will keep them in until the end of August, so I'll be late on my August update but I am hoping and praying that I will be well on my way to APL so I can hopefully (God willing) pass it in December and cut back to it to even my hair up. I just ordered a bottle of Megatek, so I will be using that while in twists. I used it before with great results so I am just hoping for the same this time around.


----------



## Charla (Jun 20, 2011)

Can I join this challenge?  Is it too late?  If it's not too late, I'll post some measurements and maybe ya'll can tell me if my goal is realistic.  Thanks!


----------



## davisbr88 (Jun 20, 2011)

Welcome Charla!


----------



## Charla (Jun 20, 2011)

From my crown to MBL is 23". 
*Current Length* -- NL total 3.5-4.5" all over.
*Current State of Hair* -- Natural.
*Regimen* -- I'm protective styling (half wigs) 97-100%. Wash/cowash once weekly. Prepoo with hemp seed oil. DC with Lustrasilk Cholesterol and Shea Butter.  Spray with avj+glycerin, moisturize with Aussie Moist, seal with castor oil.  Finger detangling mostly. Wearing satin bonnet under wigs. Sulfur oil and scalp massages every other day.

*Goals for each check-in date*
August 15, 2011 -- Grazing SL
December 31, 2011 -- Between Full SL and APL
April 30, 2012 -- APL
August 15, 2012 -- Grazing BSL
December 31, 2012 -- MBL
What month in 2012 you hope to be at MBL -- December:superbanana: (Thanks @NJoy )


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 20, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Current Length- Grazing SL
> 
> Current State of Hair- Transitioning with I THINK 4a hair
> 
> ...



Hmm yeah things have changed : lachen: I cowash 4x week, shampoo and DC weekly, and I'm natural SL now so my goal of grazing APL in April and full APL by August ain't happening lol

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## davisbr88 (Jun 21, 2011)

I can't wait for updates!
I may have mine early (like in a couple of weeks) because I doubt I will straighten once I've moved to Houston. Still hoping/praying for APL again by December!!!!
My regi has changed too, so I will update once I finalize.


----------



## davisbr88 (Jul 3, 2011)

It's been awfully quiet around these parts lately!
We have an update in less than a month and a half! What are you ladies doing between now and then?
I've started rinsing my hair daily and cowashing every other day and throwing it in a wet bun that I mostly cover with a Wet-n-Wavy track, and I have to say, I am totally feeling it.


----------



## Kerryann (Jul 3, 2011)

Well its been a long time since ive visited the thread but i bc'ed June 1,2010 to less than a 1/2 inch of hair now im SL .... i still think im growing slow... at this moment im wearing braids and will take it out at the end of August 
Hoping to be apl by January keeping my fingers cross 
If that happens i will see MBL by December


----------



## davisbr88 (Jul 3, 2011)

I hope you get to APL as soon as you want!
Maybe you aren't growing slowly - have you taken your shrinkage into consideration?


----------



## Kerryann (Jul 3, 2011)

I hope so im i will braiding and weaving  until i reach my goal keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## Imani (Jul 4, 2011)

Missjae09 said:


> Imani
> Have you tried twisting on dry or blown out hair?
> 
> (hope i'm not asking something that's been asked before)



I never saw this mention for some reason. No, I have not tried this. I generally try to avoid blow drying my hair and I assume it wouldn't look as full if its blow dried. 

I still have yet to try any natural styles. Its so convenient to just plait it up on wash day and not have to worry about it for two weeks until I wash it again, just throw on a wig and thats it. I'm about 99% sure I won't like many natural styles on myself, plus haven't felt like putting the effort and time into experimentation with the potential for a major fail or a style thats semi cute for like a day or two.


----------



## davisbr88 (Jul 4, 2011)

What kind of wigs do you usually wear, Imani?


----------



## Imani (Jul 4, 2011)

I make my own out of EPRT hair. It has a kinky straight look and I don't have to use a lot of heat on my hair to get it to blend. 99% of people think its my hair, lol


----------



## ojemba (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi ladies,
I relaxed 2 weeks ago and got a lill trim. I was hoping to be mbl by dec 2011 but realistically I'm more looking at full mbl by march- April 2012. I hope.


----------



## ojemba (Aug 4, 2011)

ojemba said:


> Hi ladies,
> I relaxed 2 weeks ago and got a lill trim. I was hoping to be mbl by dec 2011 but realistically I'm more looking at full mbl by march- April 2012. I hope.


pre trim:






Post trim:


----------



## afrochique (Aug 5, 2011)

I am about an inch from BSL. I would like to wig it all the way to the end of the year but it stays hot in Texas most of the year. I am 3 months post stretching for at least 6 months. My hair does not feel long.


----------



## Imani (Aug 6, 2011)

I just realized there's a check in date coming up for this challenge. Aug 15th. 

Right now I'd guess I'm about 1.5 inches or maybe even a little less than that away from APL. 

I've been doing a no heat stretch from May 1 to Sept 24. So a little under 2 months left. I was very happy and impressed with my results last time I did this (from Oct 1 to Feb 19) so I am anxious to see if the same thing happens this time. 

I'm still not quite sure where MBL is on me, but I think once I hit APL it won't take very long bc I'm short and that its definitely possible for 2012. At first I was thinking Dec 2012, but I actually think it may even be sooner than that.


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 6, 2011)

ojemba: Girl your hair is looking great! You only have an inch to go! Why do you think you wouldn't make it?
afrochique: Is that hairrexia I hear? Lol! You have to remember that IRL, that IS long!!!!
Imani: Yes! Check-in date in a few and I hope everyone will participate. That's also very close to my nappiversary so I am deciding what I will do in terms of a length check - if I'll straighten or not. I don't think I will celebrate it too much because I am supposed to be much further along than this. I was supposed to be scraping BSL :-/


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 6, 2011)

I'll just take a pull test pic b/c I don't plan on using heat until Christmas or New Year's.


----------



## afrochique (Aug 7, 2011)

davisbr88. Maybe I will feel better about this illness when I get to MBL. LOL


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 10, 2011)

afrochique: Lol! I feel you! I hope it doesn't strike me any time soon!


----------



## Charla (Aug 10, 2011)

I want to do a lc with heat (blow dryer for 8/15) but I've never straightened my natural hair so I don't know what I'm doing.  Is there a heat  protectant ya'll prefer and should I apply the heat protectant on freshly washed hair or should I wash, condition, M&S and then apply the heat protectant?  TIA!


----------



## Chiquitita (Aug 11, 2011)

I'd like to join this challenge.  Is it too late?  I don't usually like to get ahead of myself, but I'm about 1.5" away from APL.  I'm fairly tall 5'6, so MBL by December, 2012 may be a stretch, but I'd like to go for it...


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 11, 2011)

Charla: What does "lc" mean? When I straighten, I clarify, protein treat, DC with heat, rinse, and then apply a tiny bit of leave-in and GVP silk remedy. Then I blow-dry and flat iron around 370-ish.
Chiquitita: Join right in!
Update in 4 days ladiessssss!


----------



## Charla (Aug 11, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> @Charla: What does "lc" mean? When I straighten, I clarify, protein treat, DC with heat, rinse, and then apply a tiny bit of leave-in and GVP silk remedy. Then I blow-dry and flat iron around 370-ish.


 
Thanks, davisbr88
lc is my shorthand for length check!


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 11, 2011)

Charla said:


> lc is my shorthand for length check!



Ohhhhhh. Ok.


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 11, 2011)

Im in im 100% natural im about 3" from apl and ive just started bunning

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using SPH-M820-BST


----------



## Charla (Aug 15, 2011)

Charla said:


> From my crown to MBL is 23".
> *Current Length* -- NL total 3.5-4.5" all over.
> *Current State of Hair* -- Natural.
> *Regimen* -- I'm protective styling (half wigs) 97-100%. Wash/cowash once weekly. Prepoo with hemp seed oil. DC with Lustrasilk Cholesterol and Shea Butter. Spray with avj+glycerin, moisturize with Aussie Moist, seal with castor oil. Finger detangling mostly. Wearing satin bonnet under wigs. Sulfur oil and scalp massages every other day.
> ...


 

YAY!  I made my first goal!!!!!Grazing SL by August 15!
This was my first LC with heat.  I blow dried it for the first time since being natural.  I know I did an awful job, but it was the best I could do!


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 15, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> Goals for each check-in date:
> December 31, 2010 – SL
> April 30, 2011 – CBL
> *August 15, 2011 - Past CBL*
> ...



Here's today's check-in:






The purple line is CBL, so even though I was supposed to be at about BSL by this month had I not had the setback, I at least am still ahead of my projections.
The yellow line is APL, but I know that when I do stretch tests, it usually takes another 1-1.5 months or so for my straightened hair to naturally fall at that place on my body. And I am about a half-inch from that yellow line, so it will probably be closer to 2.5-3 months before I'd claim it. So I'm actually happy I decided not to straighten because I may very well be past APL by the time I do in December, and that would be an amazing Christmas gift.


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 15, 2011)

Congrats, Charla!!!!
Where's the other check-ins???? I want pics!


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 15, 2011)

NikkiQ lwilliams1922 VirGoViXxEn Prayin4FullWL2012 supermodelsonya
miss Congeniality Ijanei Aisling~Siahbon Chaosbutterfly wish4length
che1219 @Kusare kandigyrl reggierisk LaFemmeNaturelle
newbeginnings2010 DRL100281 SingBrina MsSonya jaded_faerie
funkycoils 3jsmom coconow2007 grow Kerryann
Ms.London hola_lo2002 seemegrow ToriLynn beans4reezy
ezina D.Lisha afrochique MsWowFactor Brwnsugar88
chicha Kamilla16 maddie611 nissi ScorpioBeauty09
Imani omegachick31 nadaa16 DesignerCurls ojemba lamaria211 Chiquitita

It's update day, ladies!
Show us what you got so we can celebrate together!!! 
(SN: Some of you ladies still haven't posted beginning pics and reggies, so please make sure you edit your posts asking to join and include those so we have a starting point for you!)


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 15, 2011)

Charla: I don't think you did an awful job! You have a very nice blowout! Now mine? The epitome of awful!


----------



## Charla (Aug 15, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> @Charla: I don't think you did an awful job! You have a very nice blowout! Now mine? The epitome of awful!


 
HaHa!  Naw, I couldn't even get my ends straight!  Oh well!  Maybe next time!


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 15, 2011)

Charla said:


> HaHa!  Naw, I couldn't even get my ends straight!  Oh well!  Maybe next time!



Well your ends definitely look nice and healthy!
Regardless, your hair looks great!


----------



## beans4reezy (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi Ladies! Here are some update photos. Nothing really spectacular...I am a bit discouraged about my progress since it seems like BSL is forever and a day away- but I am keeping at it. I still have faith to make MBL by 2012's end.

Oh and my reggie. Two strand twists- all day everyday. I keep them moist with a distilled water, Aloe Vera Juice, Vegetable Glycerin mix. I redo the braids weekly. Since I am like 50 something weeks post, I only detangle and DC once every 2-3 weeks.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 15, 2011)

I'll cowash this afternoon when I get home from work and take a pic with my LC shirt on.


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 15, 2011)

beans4reezy: Is that first pic a starting pic, or are both from today? And if so, if you're 50 weeks post, your hair is probably just shrunken! Are you going natural? Because the longer I went in my transition, the shorter my hair seemed, even when straightening sometimes since I didn't use much heat.

NikkiQ: I'll be waaaaaiting!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 15, 2011)

^^^^I know you will you hair pic junkie


----------



## beans4reezy (Aug 15, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> @beans4reezy: Is that first pic a starting pic, or are both from today? And if so, if you're 50 weeks post, your hair is probably just shrunken! Are you going natural? Because the longer I went in my transition, the shorter my hair seemed, even when straightening sometimes since I didn't use much heat.


 
The first pic was actually taken in Jan and the second, a month later in Feb. I'm not going natural though- I am just a stretching fiend.  I do plan to relax in December though.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Aug 15, 2011)

I actually forgot I was in this challenge and was about to join it lol. Anyways I'm on vacation and my hair is in braids so I won't be able to update until the end of this week. But good luck to the other ladies and happy growing!


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 15, 2011)

beans4reezy said:


> The first pic was actually taken in Jan and the second, a month later in Feb. I'm not going natural though- I am just a stretching fiend.  I do plan to relax in December though.



Girl!! How can you say you don't have progress when those pics are 6 and 7 months old?
What does it look like now?


----------



## springy_curly (Aug 15, 2011)

This is my first challenge 
_Please introduce yourself! Things you might want to include:_
*Current Length:* somewhere around APL
*Current State of Hair:* Natural 4a, I recently took out a set of genie locs about a week ago and am currently straightening my hair until I put in a new set at the end of August.
*Regimen:*
Wash hair once a week. 
Prepoo with either cheap conditioner mixed with oil (whatever I have lying around usually some mix of coconut, sweet almound, and/or rice bran oil) or sour cream conditioner mix 
DC with either AOGP (protein) or Giovanni Smooth as Silk (moisture)
blow dry and flat iron after applying heat protectant 

_When my hair is braided my regimen will be:_
Wash hair at least once a week with Organix Teatree Mint shampoo and condition with Organix Coconut Milk or Cherry Blossom Ginseng conditioner
keep hair moisturized during the week with Care Free Curl Instant Moisturizer

Also exercising, eating healthy, and drinking lots of H2O

*Goals for each check-in date:* 
December 31, 2011: touching BSL
April 30, 2012: BSL
August 15, 2012: touching MBL
December 31, 2012: MBL
*What month in 2012 you hope to be at MBL:* I want to give myself a lot of time so Dec 2012

update with pics: 
(IDK how to rotate pics erplexed)


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 15, 2011)

Welcome springy_curly!
Make sure you edit your post later with a starting pic!!!


----------



## Ijanei (Aug 15, 2011)

@davisbr88 Gotcha doll


----------



## ezina (Aug 15, 2011)

ezina said:


> *Current Length*
> 
> APL but I'm not exactly sure, though, but I can feel it, lol.
> 
> ...



I realized that I never posted a starting pic. Well, here's my hair over the months:

Picture 1: November 27, 2010 - _After a relaxer touch up_
Picture 2: February 22, 2011 - _3 months post flat iron job_
Picture 3: May 22, 2011 (Please excuse the very dirt mirror.) - _After a relaxer touch up. It rained that day *sigh*_
Picture 4: August 14, 2011 - (_3 day old) 3 months post roller set job._
Picture 5: August 14, 2011 - _(3 day old) 3 months post roller set job stretch

_I know my ends are looking a little wispy. I just about had it with them, so on the same morning I took my current update pics, I got my hair braided before I did something I regretted. The braids are a little past waist length. I wanted them to look like Solange's braids but they are too small. As a result, I don't really like them; otherwise, they look okay.


----------



## Jaysin (Aug 15, 2011)

I Know I am really, really late.  Just joining this LHCF I am looking for help with my hair.  Specifically looking to try Megatek.  It is only a few months left, but I would like to join if it’s okay.  Here is my story:

I am not sure where to start.  Starting from now I am in desperate need of a good hair regimen to help grow and retain my hair.  I started sew in weaves about about 4 years ago and kept doing it over on first every 8-10 weeks and moved to every 6 weeks because my stylist said I should relax my hair every 4-6 weeks.  Okay about a year and a half ago I realized my hair was becoming really think and falling out every time I took the weave out.  I started going to another stylist because I felt it was because my stylist was braiding my hair too small and over relaxing my hair.  I went to a new girl and decided to do a texturizer only to find out while she was doing my hair that it was her first time texturizing anyone’s hair.  So of course she left I on my hair for 20 minutes which is too long and when I washed my hair out it was coming out in chunks.  Now I felt like I needed to keep weaving because my hair was a choppy mess.  I tried the braidless weave and that did not work out well.  With research I found Cathy House Ultra Black Hair book which was great.  I started putting some of the methods in place like stop trimming and washing weekly.  I got push back from the next stylist because she said it would dry out my hair washing it so much, but my hair actually seemed to like it.  Early last year I stopped going to a stylist regularly and started only going every 5 weeks to redo my braid in weave.  I decided not to keep the braids in as long as before because my thought was that the my hair was growing underneath and matting so it was hard to detangle when I took it out.  I also decided to read  another book called “Grow it” by Chicoro.  I liked the first book better, but the two of them encouraged me to try and stop using regular relaxers.  I started using Linange Shea Butter texturizer every 10 weeks.  That seemed much better than the perm but my hair was still damaged.  I stopped doing that earlier this year and just washed 1-2 times weekly, blow dried, and flat ironed along with partial weaves.  In May I discovered clip in weaves so I started with the fishnet from indique hair.  With a visit to Saphora and research I discovered Phytospecific products (all natural ingredients).  The cream conditioner is the best conditioner that I have every used.  It was the first conditioner that made my damage hair feel soft.  With that I think it has slowed down the breakage and my hair over the last 3 months since using it seems to be growing better.  It has grown about 2 inches since April.  I wash weekly, and condition daily with their daily moisturizer.  Love the moisturizer also.  I also used their phytospecific delicate fine hair relaxer and it worked great.  Did not dry out my hair.  Also did not take away my curls.  I used it twice so far in 8 week increments.  My hair seems to be growing but I am not sure that I am retaining it. I can tell from the roots that it is growing but the ends does not seem to be getting longer.  Two weeks ago I decided to get monoxidil 3% and have been using that for 3 weeks now.  Not much results yet, but from research I hear it takes about 3 months to see results.  I also read after buying it people felt that it worked but after they stopped using it their hair fell out.  So from this forum I saw some folks were having success with Megatek.  I just ordered it but not quite sure how to use it.  I am waiting to receive my order and would love some suggestions.  I really miss the healthy hair that I used to have that reached just above my shoulder blades in the past.  

*My current weekly hair regimen:*
Before shampoo I put a lot of Moroccan oil and a cap for about 10 minutes
I shampoo with phytospecific intense nutrition shampoo
Condition with phothspecific vital force cream bath, damaged, brittle hair conditioner
Add Salerm silk protein leave in conditioner while my hair is wet and Phytospecific moisturizing styling balm on the ends
Braid it in about 8 braids to dry overnight (Just stopped blow drying)
In the morning add the monodoxil 3%
Taking phytospecific cap energy hair vitamins (not always  consistent/4 days as week)

I was thinking to continue that regimen but discontinuing the monodoxil when the bottle finishes next week.  With adding the megatek I’m trying to figure out if I should mix it with the Moroccan oil to add to my scalp since I already have that oil.  I’m a big fan of adding grease to my scalp so I was thinking maybe I would shampoo, put the megatek on my hair and sit under the dryer for maybe 15 minutes, rinse it and next add my phytospecific deep condition or just adding it with the deep condition I use.  

I am also afraid of the hair shedding that I read on the threads with using Megatek.  Wondering if the garlic conditioner has worked for people to help that. 

Any suggestions you might have would greatly appreciated.  I will spend the money whatever I need to do to get my hair back.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 15, 2011)

Looking good, ezina!
Welcome, Jaysin! You've come to the right place. Everyone is willing to help 
I'm not a good reference for either texturizing or relaxing, but as far as MT is concerned, I used it for a while and liked it. I took garlic supplements everyday and my shedding wasn't bad at all.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 15, 2011)

Okay...here's my wack LC pics


----------



## Imani (Aug 15, 2011)

I took some pics this wknd, but I'm out of town and left my camera cord. I took some pics a few wks ago that I posted in the other challenges I'm in (SL and APL) so I will just repost those here, I'm sure my hair hasn't grown much in 3 weeks, lol; so I think these will suffice for now. 

I'm hoping to be close (at least an inch away) to APL when I straighten next month and to be definitely APL by year end. The suspense is killing me! I've never been past SL all my life so I'm on pins and needles waiting to see if I can make it.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 15, 2011)

This was a length check I did last week. I blowdried and banded my hair overnight and then lightly flat ironed the stretched piece. Couldn't get the ends well. Need to work on my technique all over again ugh. Anywhos, here it is. I'm pass APL and I expect to be BSL by December, full MBL by next summer and WL by Dec 2012.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 16, 2011)

Looking great ladies!!!!


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 16, 2011)

Everyone's hair is looking great!
Please keep them coming, ladies!

SN: I had the MBL dream today! I was taking an afternoon nap and I dreamt I was straightening my hair for my parents' wedding (which is odd because they've been married 32 years... lol), and I was curling it and it fell so pretty! And when I put it up in a ponytail, it was still brushing against my back a little. I fell in love! Lol.
I was also at my goal weight too, so chile, I was sexay!


----------



## Jaysin (Aug 16, 2011)

Just got my mega tek in the mail today.  Ready to start using it. So far I mixed some of it with 3% minoxidil for women since I was already using that.  I am debating on if I should mix vitamin E, olive oil or Dr. Miracle intensive spot serum oil since I already have those items in my house?  It appears that most people mix with an oil.  Also wondering if I apply it to my scalp do I need to wash it out or can I use it like a grease? And if I apply it to my hair before a conditioner or with a conditioner how long should I keep of on? Does anyone sit under a dryer with it?  Would appreciate he help from those that have been using it.


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Aug 17, 2011)

So, this is my update as of today. You can check my youtube channel for video updates. it's a bit clearer than the pictures. first picture was taken today and second one was taken last year in May


----------



## ezina (Aug 17, 2011)

hola_lo2002 said:


> So, this is my update as of today. You can check my youtube channel for video updates



Girl, you've already reached and passed MBL. You're either at WL (or at least very close to) WL. Congrats!


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Aug 17, 2011)

ezina said:


> Girl, you've already reached and passed MBL. You're either at WL (or at least very close to) WL. Congrats!


 

Thanks!! I'm heading towards WL but i'm not there yet!!! I have to be more strict about taking my vitamins lol!! It's so hard to stay focused during summer time....


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Aug 19, 2011)

In my first update since joining this challenge I was hoping to say I'd  made some progress.  Instead I have this setback.  I got my hair braided  for vacation and my braider trimmed the section of the braid that was  my real hair, meaning a lot of the retention I had is now gone.  I'm  angry, sad and frustrated.    I only want to make MBL at some point in 2012, that can still happen  so I'm remaining in the challenge, I have a more than a year left lol.   It's just a pain.


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 21, 2011)

ScorpioBeauty09: Sorry about your setback! I completely understand thinking you were doing your hair some good by PSing and then ending up having to hack all the progress (and more off). Just keep going! We still have a lot of time left to reach our goals!


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 21, 2011)

So I mentioned A LOT of people last week and not even half responded with their updates!!!


----------



## wish4length (Aug 22, 2011)

my laptop is down so i never have my camera when i have internet access 
but i'm only two inches above apl in the back......


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 27, 2011)

wish4length: Is that your hair from a long time ago in your siggy?


----------



## Kamilla16 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorry I haven't updated... My hair too suffered a setback. I'm still at APL (((


----------



## Imani (Sep 2, 2011)

Kamilla16 said:


> Sorry I haven't updated... My hair too suffered a setback. I'm still at APL (((



Alot of us in here aren't even APL yet; still plenty time to make MBL in 2012


----------



## afrochique (Sep 2, 2011)

davisbr88: I won't be able to update for a while but I am close to BSL. I am not sure if I posted a starting pic so my update will be a then and now. I feel like my hair's not growing. Uuugh!


----------



## Imani (Sep 3, 2011)

How often is everyone trimming? I'd like to figure out a good trim schedule. I have fine strands so I want to make sure I'm trimming often enough but at the same time don't want to trim too much bc then I'd never see any progress. 

Right now I've been doing professional trims every 4 to 6 months with self dusting in between.


----------



## bride91501 (Sep 3, 2011)

I've been eyeing this thread forever...just the _thought_ of MBL hair seems surreal to me  Oh well, here it goes...

Current Length/Current State of Hair: Grazing Apl/Natural 4b

Regimen (including what precise steps you are taking in order to get to MBL): 
I plan to stick to the regimen I've been on for the last year until I get to my ultimate goal of WL. See below:
-cornrow hair using the DMM & wear them for 4 weeks at a time under wigs or turbans
-Light PT & DC weekly
-Co-wash 2-3x per week
-Shampoo & Henna monthly
-M&S daily; MT on scalp every other day

2011 goals: BSB by December 31, 2011

What month in 2012 you hope to be at MBL: September 2012

Most recent pic - August 2011


----------



## Imani (Sep 3, 2011)

bride91501 I don't know why you are just now joining! You don't have far to go at all!

It seems surreal to me too. I'm still kinda giving myself the side eye for joining, lol. But I was like hey, why not.


----------



## bride91501 (Sep 4, 2011)

Y





Imani said:


> bride91501 I don't know why you are just now joining! You don't have far to go at all!



Imani - yous a lie and you know it, but I appreciate you saying it   If I can retain close to what I did last year, I should make it *fingers crossed*


----------



## SingBrina (Sep 5, 2011)

I cant update until like two weeks when I take my weave out... :/


----------



## SingBrina (Sep 5, 2011)

hola_lo2002 said:


> So, this is my update as of today. You can check my youtube channel for video updates. it's a bit clearer than the pictures. first picture was taken today and second one was taken last year in May



Nice hair, my goal is to be like this by the end of next year.... I think I'll just keep wearing weaves to get there.


----------



## sunshine2287 (Sep 5, 2011)

I am new to this site and am ready to join this challenge.


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Sep 6, 2011)

hola_lo2002 said:


> So, this is my update as of today. You can check my youtube channel for video updates. it's a bit clearer than the pictures. first picture was taken today and second one was taken last year in May


You are def passed MBL. If you won't claim WL then at least claim grazing WL. Hehe Great job!


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 9, 2011)

sunshine2287: Welcome! Make sure you edit your post to include your info and starting pic!
Imani: I dust every 2 months. I trim/cut when I straighten, which is like 3 or 4 times a year.


----------



## Jaysin (Sep 22, 2011)

I have been using MT for 5 weeks now.  All seems well.  I am going to get my hair straightened next week so I can post an update.  I do feel like my hair is growning. Eating a piece of garlic daily and using a garlic conditioner to prevent shedding.

Sent from my ADR6400L using ADR6400L


----------



## ojemba (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi Ladies, 

Just wanted to give an update!!!

Well I relaxed more like texlaxed last week Thursday after a 9 weeks stretch. Prior to that I wore self installed single plaits. That was another disaster taking down and I had shedding/breakage like crazy. I suppose that was due to not washing weekly. yayy I know bad thing to do, but I was trying to preserve the braids and suffered the consequences in the end. 

Well I'm really going to try to go on with my journey without the use of weaves and extension braids. I'm currently wearing a bun until my ng becomes too much to handle. Then I'll plait my own hair in large braids under 1/2 wigs. 

Overall I'm happy with my touch-up but I want that WOWWWW feeling after a touch-up. The only time I've gotten that was when I stretched for more than 4 months. Soooo I'm going to try my best to stretch this time until Feb 2012 - 20 weeks. So I'm extending my self HYH until Feb 2012. 

I have to get some cute wigs to wear during the xmas season so I’ll be doing some research and reading over long stretching forums.  

Best of wishes to all and have a blessed weekend.


----------



## lacreolegurl (Sep 23, 2011)

Not sure if I signed up, but I would like to.  I think I can be there by June next year.  I will post a starting pic once I find my camera cord.


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 25, 2011)

Welcome lacreolegurl!


----------



## lacreolegurl (Sep 25, 2011)

Back to post my starting pic, taken today.


----------



## Imani (Sep 28, 2011)

I just did a length check this wknd. Posted pics in sl and apl challenges. Will add them here later.

I'm still not apl. Id say I'm about halfway bt sl and apl. My hair is really full and healthy and finally started to kind of feel long.and I think this is the longest my hair has ever been so its really exciting. If I can maintain this level of thickness as it gets longer that would be really awesome. 

I'm about to get more consistent w my vitamins and massaging my bee mine serum on my scalp. Id like to be apl by year end. Then bsl by summer or early fall of next year.

Mbl is a long shot, but I will stay in this challenge w a target date of dec 31. 

Sent from my SGH-T839 using SGH-T839


----------



## NJoy (Sep 28, 2011)

Dropping by to show support. I LOVE this length. You'll love it too!


----------



## beccaBeccaBECCA (Sep 28, 2011)

I've got a few more inches to go to have my longest layer be MBL. My ULTIMATE goal is to have waist length hair next year, but I have to get a trim/cut to even out my damaged ends - so I might not make it.

Here's where I'm at now:

I'm somewhere past APL in the front - and my bangs (which you can't see because they're tucked behind my ear) are a little longer than jaw length. In the back, I've JUST reached BSL... but am making an appointment to get my ends DEALT WITH next week.






















I'm prepared to get 2ish inches cut off, so who knows where that'll leave me for this challenge or the Waist Length 2012 challenge.

And I just have to add that being a fine/dense haired natural is ROUGH on growth challenges. I haven't been to a salon in over 5 years, but after this shape up, I think I'm just going to maintain my ends every 6 weeks or so by getting the Splitender.


----------



## Imani (Sep 28, 2011)

NJoy said:


> Dropping by to show support. I LOVE this length. You'll love it too!



NJoy Thanks for dropping in! What did you like about this length? Spill the beans!


----------



## NJoy (Sep 28, 2011)

Imani said:


> @NJoy Thanks for dropping in! What did you like about this length? Spill the beans!


 
Imani
 This is the length when I really felt like a long-haired Diva. Don't get me wrong. I'd never been past apl so, bsl in the shower is when it first started feeling "heavy". But, when my hair was dried and mbl?! :reddancer: Fantastic! I felt like I officially had long hair.

Plus, that was my original goal length so, that length always looked beautiful to me.

There ya have it. No beans to spill. Just a feeling and it's grrrrrrreat!


----------



## Imani (Sep 28, 2011)

NJoy said:


> This is the length when I really felt like a long-haired Diva. Don't get me wrong. I'd never been past apl so, bsl in the shower is when it first started feeling "heavy". But, when my hair was dried and mbl?! :reddancer: Fantastic! I felt like I officially had long hair.
> 
> Plus, that was my original goal length so, that length always looked beautiful to me.
> 
> There ya have it. No beans to spill. Just a feeling and it's grrrrrrreat!



NJoy Thanks! Something to look forward to! I've never been past SL, so all of it is new and exciting to me.


----------



## NJoy (Sep 28, 2011)

Imani, Girl, when my hair was flat ironed at MBL, I might as well been WL+ because that's how long it felt. I can't wait until you can confirm that. You are going to be over the moon!


----------



## Ijanei (Sep 28, 2011)

Even though I didn't hit BSL (less than 2in away) yet, I'm still aiming for MBL by the end of 2012.


----------



## ojemba (Sep 29, 2011)

NJoy said:


> @Imani, Girl, when my hair was flat ironed at MBL, I might as well been WL+ because that's how long it felt. I can't wait until you can confirm that. You are going to be over the moon!


 

NJoy I'm sooooo longing to get that feeling. I've been suffering from hair anorexia these past few months. Full BSL is taking forever. I too have never been further than APL so I'm gratefull. 

I think that is why i'm trying to stretch this relaxer for 4 months with hope that I get the 2" I  need to at least be covering my bra. 

Thanks for checking in. You are one of my inspirations!!!!


----------



## NJoy (Sep 29, 2011)

ojemba said:


> @NJoy I'm sooooo longing to get that feeling. I've been suffering from hair anorexia these past few months. Full BSL is taking forever. I too have never been further than APL so I'm gratefull.
> 
> I think that is why i'm trying to stretch this relaxer for 4 months with hope that I get the 2" I need to at least be covering my bra.
> 
> Thanks for checking in. You are one of my inspirations!!!!


 
ojemba, your hair is so full. Anyone can see that longer lengths on you is going to be jaw-dropping.  I...can't...WAIT!!!!


----------



## indarican (Sep 29, 2011)

I doubt i will get to MBL by the end of 2012 since i am going natural, but i am supporting yall from the side lines.


----------



## Charla (Sep 29, 2011)

Haven't posted in this thread since our August update, but I'm still on the MBL path!  I'm locking away my strands for the rest of the year.  Getting a cornrow bun done Saturday and again in mid November.  After that I'll be ready for my next LC to make sure I'm still on path to hit MBL by December 2012 (or sooner!)


----------



## candy626 (Oct 6, 2011)

I would definitely like to join in. I've been trying to get to MBL for a long time, 2012 is the year. 

I hope to get there through signifiantly reducing direct heat usage, maintaining protein/moisture balance in my hair, and dusting my ends regularly. 

I'm also hoping that taking supplments regularly will help. 

I'm starting at bsb and not putting a date as to when I want to reach MBL it in 2012, just hoping for as soon as possible


----------



## SherylsTresses (Oct 6, 2011)

*Current Length* APL Grazing BSL

*Current State of Hair* Natural 4a

*Regimen*
- My weekly regimen:
1. Put dry hair into four sections twistsed 
2. Wet each section
3. Deep condition overnight with AOHSR/EVOO in four huge twists
4. Rinse and Cowash
5. Rinse and apply Giovanni leave-in/EVOO
6. Airdry into a protective style via curlformers or bun

Clarify:
I clarify every six weeks using Aubrey Organics Green Tea Shampoo. DC using Aubrey Organics Glycogen Protein Balance Conditioner for one hour. Then followup with Aubrey Organics Honey Suckle Rose mixed with EVOO overnight. Cowash, then moisturize with Giovanni Direct Leave-in mixed with EVOO


- Dandruff treatment recipe:
2 tbsp Tea tree oil
2 tbsp Peppermint oil
2 tbsp EVOO
Apply to scalp before styling


*What month in 2012 you hope to be at MBL* December 2012 

*Any links to a photo album or Youtube channel if you want to share* Fotki link is in my siggy

*Length Goals*
December 31, 2011- Full APL grazing BSL
April 31, 2012- Full BSL
August 15, 2012- Grazing MBL
December 31, 2012- Full MBL


----------



## davisbr88 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey ladies!
Took a short hiatus from LHCF but I'm back and pushing on!
Welcome to all the new challengers!
I see some lovely looking hair up in here!


----------



## Kamilla16 (Oct 10, 2011)

Mini-update: So I made APL!!! That was my goal before Dec. so I'm really excited... I also self-relaxed with Creme of Nature w/ Argan oil... Really feeling myself right now!! LOL. Pic is in siggy  BSL then MBL here I come!


----------



## ojemba (Oct 11, 2011)

I know I'm going to get spanked for this because I'm in the HYH challenge until dec 31 but I wanted you ladies opinion. We all wear our bras at different places on our body. Ive seen some claims of BSL and I'm like "how is that bsl???" 

Do you think I wear my bra low? I'm feeling so discouraged because I taught I would be full bsl by now but I'm still trimming my stringy ends. Hey I know health before length!!! 

Can I claim BSL finally. 
This is my sept 2011 relaxer


----------



## davisbr88 (Oct 11, 2011)

ojemba: Yeah, it looks like you do wear your bra low. I'd claim BSL if I were you! Congrats!!!


----------



## ebonyseas (Oct 11, 2011)

That bra is very low! Claim it!


----------



## davisbr88 (Oct 11, 2011)

When I went for a bra fitting, she told me that the bra strap should hit right below the blade so if it's lower than that, I guess that means you're wearing it low?
Either way, claim it!


----------



## ojemba (Oct 12, 2011)

YAY!!!! Im BSL, I'm BSL 



Thanks for that info davisbr88 I'll try to reajust how I wear it. 




davisbr88 said:


> When I went for a bra fitting, she told me that the bra strap should hit right below the blade so if it's lower than that, I guess that means you're wearing it low?
> Either way, claim it!


 


ebonyseas said:


> That bra is very low! Claim it!


----------



## davisbr88 (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm so excited that we are hitting milestones!
I can't wait to hit some new ones myself!
I don't plan to straighten this December anymore, but will wait until the grand reveal next December instead. The suspense!!!


----------



## Seamonster (Oct 12, 2011)

ojemba I have been waiting for you to hit BSL, every since I saw your July update. Congratulation. It even looks like you have a few lead hairs that are full BSL.


----------



## cnap (Oct 14, 2011)

Is it too late for me to join?


----------



## Kerryann (Oct 14, 2011)

i took out one of my braids and hit CBL yippie but not growing fast enough im thankful though lets see how long it takes to get to apl again


----------



## davisbr88 (Oct 15, 2011)

cenette said:


> Is it too late for me to join?



YES!


No, just kidding! Welcome! 

Congrats, Kerryann!


----------



## Seamonster (Oct 15, 2011)

My goal length is fairy
Current Length: APL 
Current State of Hair: natural
Reggie: ACV, Onions, Ayurvedic, Frequent shampoo, Frequent DC, Weekly Clay, Scalp Treatments, Cerimides, Rarely CW and plus I am on the latest bandwagon 

What month in 2012 you hope to be at MBL: Sept 2012

April 31, 2011:         APL
December 31, 2011:  BSL
August 15, 2012:       Full BSL
December 31, 2012:  MBL 

What I reach MBL I am going to throw a length check and Reveal Party!  I am going to have a cake made with Long thick massive hair  . Going to give everyone a keepsake picture of my length check. 

My gift to myself will be dedicating a room to an in home salon and spa


----------



## beccaBeccaBECCA (Oct 22, 2011)

I just went to a salon for the first time IN SEVEN YEARS and had a great experience.

I got a silk press and a SLIGHT cut, which I don't consider a set back to my MBL/WL 2012 challenge because my ends reeeeaaaallly needed it.












Now, I'm either going to get the Splitender and maintain at home every 2 months or so, or seal my ends like Fort Knox and keep going to this salon.


----------



## Diva_Esq (Oct 23, 2011)

I missed this challenge  

I am in BSL 2011 and WL 2013. MBL 2012 fits right in with my goals!!

I will be coming back and forth for inspiration! Grow ladies, grow!!!


----------



## Nelli04 (Oct 24, 2011)

Can I join???

I just straightened my hair for the first time since May and I am actually 1 in from BSL so hopefully I will be there by January....so now I am focusing on MBL for 2012

There's only a 2 inch difference from BSL and MBL on me, so hopefully I will be there by May or June. SO excited!


----------



## davisbr88 (Oct 26, 2011)

Welcome Nelli04!
Tell us your reggie and post up a pic!


----------



## Nelli04 (Oct 26, 2011)

Current Length * 1 inch from BSL*
Current State of Hair *Natural *
Regimen- * Less manipulation, I just straightened my hair and don't plan to straighten it again until February 2012, and then again in May or June. I plan to wash every 2 weeks and in between that time I plan to keep my hair braided up...the back section of my hair gets  A LOT of SSKs so I plan to band the ends of the braids in the back. I also ensure my hair is moisturized, I honestly can't remember what products I use lol *
Goals for each check-in date *February- Full BSL*
What month in 2012 you hope to be at MBL * By my June check in*


----------



## Diva_Esq (Oct 27, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> Welcome Nelli04!
> Tell us your reggie and post up a pic!



COACH...CAN I GET IN THE GAME TOO??? I WANNA JOIN!


----------



## davisbr88 (Oct 28, 2011)

Diva_Esq: Welcome!


----------



## WaterMoccasin (Oct 31, 2011)

Current Length: APL
Current State of Hair: Texlaxed and Transitioning to Natural 

Regimen: bunning and other protective hairstyles (weaves, wigs), more moisturizing, treatments to strengthen hair, low manipulation, dusting when necessary.

Goals for each check-in date:
December 31, 2011: close to BSL
April 30 2011: BSL
August 15, 2012: Between BSL & MBL

What month in 2012 you hope to be at MBL: September

Starting pic (taken 9/13/11):


----------



## keepithealthy (Oct 31, 2011)

*Current Length:* Very close to bsb
*Current State of Hair:*Natural with a section of bleached hair in the front.  
*Regimen:* I've given up on  a real reggis...but I try to DC weekly when I can. I alternate between protein and moisture.  Co wash a lot in the summer not so much in the winter. I wear my hair in wng's, twist outs and braid outs in the summer and I've been alternating between twists, braids,natural buns and straight hair in the winter. I might do a sew in at some point as well. 
My hair is currently

*Goals for each check-in date *
December 31, 2011: Very very very close to BSB or at BSB 
April 30, 2012: Almost MBL
August 15, 2012: MBL
December 31, 2012: WL 

*What month in 2012 you hope to be at MBL:* August


----------



## davisbr88 (Oct 31, 2011)

Welcome keepithealthy!


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi, I would like to join. I wanted to be WL by Dec 2012 but I don't think I will be a peace with my layers. So, I'm trying to make it to MBL and start trimming for blunt ends.

Current Length BSL
  Current State of Hair Texlaxed
  Regimen 

Alt week of moisture and protein
Moisture week
prepoo with Dabur Amla intensive treatment mixed with WGO, poo, DC with steam. I've been using hemp oil & AOHSR

Protein week
prepoo with molasses, WGO, and Suave condish, poo with clarifying or chelating poo, Aphogee 2 min or Dudley cream protein, Steam DC with AOHSR

I normally let my DC stay in all night after steaming. My hair feels so good the next day.

I'm about to change somethings up. I'm going to go back to using Indian powders mixed with condish and tea rinsing. I have a couple of Indian DC to try that have henna in them. I will try that one prob in Dec. I'm trying to add one product per month to really see how my hair responds. I really need to be in the use up your stash challenge too. 

  Goals for each check-in date 
December 31, 2011 Full BSL
  April 30, 2012  Grazing MBL
  August 15, 2012 MBL with some blunt ends
  December 31, 2012 Full MBL with another trim for blunt ends


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Nov 1, 2011)

*Update:* After my last wash day last week I'm about one inch away from full APL.  I'm still on Hairfinity but I started taking an additional 1000mcg of Biotin on Friday and call me crazy but I think I'm already seeing growth.  One good thing about re-growing my hair after this setback, I'm seeing how fast my hair can go from barely SL to APL if I take care of it and give it a boost via vitamins.yep:  I hadn't thought much of projections but now since my hair's growing at 1 inch per month here's my projection for the rest of this year and 2012.

full APL/BSB~November 21(my birthday or soon thereafter)
BSL~end of January 2012
MBL~end of February/early March (only 1 inch between BSL-MBL for me)


----------



## Firstborn2 (Nov 1, 2011)

I want to join as well. I don't think I will actually make it considering I'm SL, but I want to give it a serious effort.


----------



## WantNatural (Nov 1, 2011)

Okay, I'm in!  I think this is a real possibility in 2012, so I'm going to set it as a goal.

Current Length: Nape grazing APL, CBL sides, Bangs a few inches below chin

 Current State of Hair: Natural

  Regimen:
Weekly - DC on dry hair w/AOGPB or AOHSR, wash w/mudwash, leave-in w/Yes to Cucumbers, seal w/castor oil or grease, twist to airdry or bun

Weekly - cowash and leave-in as needed w/Yes to Cucumbers, seal w/castor oil

Daily - moisturize w/water (might make a sheabutter mix or use Yes to Cucumbers to moisturize), seal w/castor oil or grease

Monthly  - Henna once a month 

Style - PS in a bun or wear twist-out 

Daily multivitamin that includes biotin, MSM for health reasons, but welcome any health benefits!

Goals for each check-in date:
December 31, 2010 – NA
April 30, 2011 – NA
August 15, 2011 - NA
December 31, 2011 – APL
April 30, 2012 – APL
August 15, 2012 – Past BSL/BSB (hope to reach June 2012)
December 31, 2012 – MBL 

  What month in 2012 you hope to be at MBL: December


----------



## davisbr88 (Nov 1, 2011)

Welcome, new ladies!
Make sure you go back and edit your posts to include your stats and starting pic!


----------



## Diva_Esq (Nov 1, 2011)

Please introduce yourself! 
Current Length- grazing BSL
Current State of Hair- Natural
Regimen- Cowash daily unless I am in twists/ twistout, Deep Condition 1x a week, Shampoo 2x a month, Protein 2x a month, Trim every 12-16 weeks. I keep my hair with conditioner in it, pinned up the majority of the time. I only use heat for trim/ length checks 4x a year and on a few rare occasions in the fall and winter.
Goals for each check-in date- BSL by December 31, 2011; MBL by June 2012; WL by December 31, 2012- trying to get it early!
What month in 2012 you hope to be at MBL- June 2012
Any links to a photo album or Youtube channel if you want to share- Photo album on here, avi and siggy! 

Thanks for letting me join late!!!


----------



## collegeDoll (Nov 4, 2011)

*Im In !* 

*Current Length:* Pic In Sig
*Current State of Hair:* Relaxed 4a, Possibly Transitioning 
*Regimen:* 
Wash Weekly
Co-Wash 2x per Week
M&S Daily
24 Week/6 Month Stretch
No Heat
Oil Scalp Every Night
GHE 5x a Week, Baggy Ends 2x a Week
No Trims
No Manipulation Protective Styling Daily
Minimum 50g Protein Eaten Daily
4 Servings of Dark Green or Yellow Vegetables Daily
Scalp Massage Every Night
Vitamins Nightly 
*Goals for each check-in date (dates are below):* 
December 31, 2011 – Full SL
April 30, 2012 – APL
August 15, 2012 – BSL
December 31, 2012 – MBL! 
*What month in 2012 you hope to be at MBL:* December 2012


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Nov 12, 2011)

Just thought I would...


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 12, 2011)

I want in this challenge too!!

*Current Length* 





*Current State of Hair*
I'm natural and staying that way forever

*Regimen*
winter: weekly washes/dcs and styling, lots of moisture
warm months: cowashes every few days and styling, lots of moisture

*Goals for each check-in date*
My goal is to just retain 1/2 inch every month (or more if I get a summer growth spurt like you girls mention sometimes)

*What month in 2012 you hope to be at MBL*
I think I can get there by September 2012
*
Any links to a photo album or Youtube channel if you want to share*
My hair stuff is all on my blog http://www.okdani.com


----------



## davisbr88 (Nov 12, 2011)

Welcome Whimsy! I forgot that you cut your hair!
And do you really think it'll take til September to get to MBL? You'll probably be there by early spring!
Beautiful hair, btw


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 12, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> Welcome @Whimsy! I forgot that you cut your hair!
> And do you really think it'll take til September to get to MBL? You'll probably be there by early spring!
> Beautiful hair, btw



I hope you're right!!!! But, yeah probably september, I figure I'll make full bsl by may and then it's another inch or 2 to full MBL....but I'll probably trim at some point sooo Sept maybe Aug seems realistic with 1/2 inch a month and hopefully retaining it all.

My plan, BSL May, MBL Sept, WL December.....  cross your fingers for me.


----------



## davisbr88 (Nov 12, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> I hope you're right!!!! But, yeah probably september, I figure I'll make full bsl by may and then it's another inch or 2 to full MBL....but I'll probably trim at some point sooo Sept maybe Aug seems realistic with 1/2 inch a month and hopefully retaining it all.
> 
> My plan, BSL May, MBL Sept, WL December.....  cross your fingers for me.



You're confusing me! In that pic, you only look like you're an inch or so away from BSL!
Also, MBL and WL are only an inch and a half apart on you? They're like 3.5 inches apart on me. I think you're wearing your bra really low!


----------



## Janet' (Nov 12, 2011)

Yay!!! MBL Challengers!!!!


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 12, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> You're confusing me! In that pic, you only look like you're an inch or so away from BSL!
> Also, MBL and WL are only an inch and a half apart on you? They're like 3.5 inches apart on me. I think you're wearing your bra really low!



When I say BSL I mean full bsl, my brastrap covered, not just barely reaching my brastrap.  

MBL and WL are about 2 inches apart I'd say.


----------



## davisbr88 (Nov 12, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> When I say BSL I mean full bsl, my brastrap covered, not just barely reaching my brastrap.
> 
> MBL and WL are about 2 inches apart I'd say.



OHHH! Full BSL makes more sense then. I was about to diagnose you with severe hairrexia! 
Anyway, welcome to the challenge!


----------



## afrochique (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi ladies! I haven't logged on in a while. I am a sniff away from BSL, should be there by end year. I plan to start taking chlorella, biotin and MSM before the end of this month and increase protective styling. I am 7 months post and will relax just before the new year.


----------



## davisbr88 (Nov 12, 2011)

One of my friends just pulled my hair because she was being nosy and she told me that my hair was getting really close to my bra strap. I don't know what "really close" means, but I am assuming that my hair has to be at least APL again for her to make that statement. I know it will probably take an extra year (if not more) for all of my layers to catch up, but if my back couple layers reach a milestone, I definitely claim it!
In any case, I am excited for December. I hope I really am close to the strap!


----------



## RENIBELL (Nov 17, 2011)

ladies are there two MBL challenges?i want in! too can i join this one?


----------



## RENIBELL (Nov 17, 2011)

i just saw the other challenge is 2011. please add me to this one

CUURENT LENGHT   BSL
GOAL                    MBL BY SUMMER 2011(MAY)
REGGIE                  WASH AND CONDITION ONCE A MONTH AND BUN


----------



## Softerlove (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi!  Count me in!

Current Length: full APL unstretched BSB stretched

Current State of Hair: Texlaxed/relaxed ends

Regimen:
Weekly - KISS, wash every 7-9 days, DC every 2 weeks, light protein every 4-6 weeks.

Daily - moisturize and seal at night


Style - PS in a bun or flexi rod/bantu knot

Daily multivitamin & Nioxin vitamin 1x day

Goals for each check-in date:

December 31, 2011 – 1st Check in (will add pic)
April 30, 2012 – Full BSB
August 15, 2012 – Past BSL
December 31, 2012 – MBL 

  What month in 2012 you hope to be at MBL: December[/QUOTE]


----------



## MsKikiStar (Nov 25, 2011)

thanks davisbr88 for letting me join!

*Current Length:* APL
*Current State of Hair:* Relaxed, Color Treated in the front only
*Regime:* 
Shampoo, Condition & Deep Condition every week. 
Protein treatment on colored section weekly, non-colored hair bi-weekly. 
Apply a temporary color weekly (I use Manic Panic). 
Relax every 8-12 weeks. 
Airdry on relax day and in Spring/Summer. Blowdry on low heat in Fall/Winter.
Flatiron weekly. (I'm trying to cut back now)
Take multi-vitamin, biotin, silica, MSM, Super Chlorella and omega 3/6/9 daily. (Haven't been doing this since about July though )

*I will no longer color my hair, as I found relaxing and permanent color is too stressful on my strands. 
**I'll also try to protective style more often to get my nape to catch up with the rest of my hair.

*Goals for each check-in date* 
_December 31, 2011_- touching BSB
_April 31, 2012_- full BSB 
_August 15, 2012_- full BSL
_December 31, 2012_- full MBL


----------



## davisbr88 (Nov 28, 2011)

Welcome, new challengers!
How's it going ladies?
I'm definitely back at APL and I'm pretty sure I'm past it so I definitely think I'll be making MBL next year!!!

Straightened but no length check: http://oneand20.blogspot.com/2011/11/it-bit.html


----------



## ojemba (Nov 29, 2011)

your siggy have my cracking up!!!   




Softerlove said:


> Hi! Count me in!
> 
> Current Length: full APL unstretched BSB stretched
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## ebonyksa (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey this is my first official challenge!!!!!

Current Length: I am 2 inches away from BSL. 


Current State of Hair - 4b Relaxed 


Regimen (including what precise steps you are taking in order to get to MBL)-

Im still trying to find a regimen that works well for me and my schedule. Also finding suitable products is kinda difficult in my part of the world.
I wash and deep condition once a week
I use heat once a week
I protective style 4 days per week

Goals for each check-in date- 

April 2012- Full BSL


What month in 2012 you hope to be at MBL:

October


----------



## cocoma (Nov 30, 2011)

Add me please.  
Current Length: Longest layer just barely grazing BSL, shortest layer SL

Current State of Hair: natural  

Regimen (including what precise steps you are taking in order to get to MBL):  Henna 1 or 2 times per month, Wash with terressentials mud wash 1 to 2 times per month, DC with AG rhassoul clay, moisturize with water, Bee mine moisturizing cream, shea butter and either grapeseed, safflower, jojoba, or JBCO.  Buns and twists 5 days a week, twist outs, braid outs 2 days week.  2 Nioxin daily, B complex.  That tis all!!!!

Goals for each check-in date (dates are below):  Growth, noticeable progress!

What month in 2012 you hope to be at MBL:  ASAP!


----------



## davisbr88 (Dec 1, 2011)

Has anyone found that vitamins or other extra things you do haven't worked?
My hair grew really fast when I was cowashing regularly and I wasn't doing anything in terms of exercising/dieting/taking vitamins, etc. Maybe I didn't do those things consistently for a long enough period of time, but I was taking like 5 vitamins/supplements a day at one time and I didn't really notice an increase.
I think my hair responds best to lots of water and scalp stimulation as a means to increase/maximize growth.
I still have a lot of garlic chillin in my cabby so maybe I will start taking those to get rid of them but I'm not sure they actually do anything besides reduce shedding for me.


----------



## babyshuf2 (Dec 1, 2011)

*1. **Introduction:*

*Bonjour LHCF…my name is Tawanda and I’m happy to be a part of this challenge! I’m short at 5’3” and I’m “glazing” BSL. I’m currently in the 2012 BSL Challenge also so I’m going to push my luck and try to get to MBL in 2012…lol. Either way, my current length is the longest my hair has ever been with my ultimate goal being WL. *

*2. **Current Length:*

*“glazing” BSL*

*3. **Current State of Hair [(Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning (length of transition)/Stretching (length of relaxer stretch)] – You can also include hair type if you like*

*100% Natural and my hair type is a mix of 3c/4a*

*4. **Regimen:*

*Since September 2011 I have been taking really good care of my hair through bunning, twists (medium not mini because mini twist cause me to lose too much hair), and heat or thermal training. I wear my hair straightened (silk wrap) for 2 to 3 weeks. During this time I moisturize and seal every night with a shea butter mixture and Indian/Ayurvedic oils (Vatika coconut oil/Amla Gold oil). After that I DC and wear my hair in buns, wet buns, or twist for 1 to 2 weeks until my next straightening session or roller set. During the time that I’m bunning/ or twisting, I’m trying to rehydrate my hair and will cowash and DC often. My hair is shampooed 2x a month (I do it 1x and my stylist does it 1x). I will also get a professional steam treatment each month.  I'm due for a very small trim in Jan. (1/2 inch)*

*I always get my hair straightened or roller set at the salon where they use only Dominican products but I may start flat-ironing/silk wrapping at home every once in a while. My heat training consists of me only using some form of heat on my hair ONCE a month (flat-iron, blow dryer, or hair dryer). *

*I take vitamins daily: 1 Hairfinity, 2 CVS Hair, Skin, & Nails vitamins, 1 prenatal vitamin (I’m not pregnant…lol), Evening Primrose Oil, and Iron (tx anemia). Henna tx every 2 months. Increased water intake, fruits and veggies, scalp massages (2 to 3 minutes each day) and some exercise.*

*5. **Goals for each check-in date (dates are below)*

*December 31, 2011 - **BSL*
*April 30, 2012 – Full BSL*
*August 15, 2012 - MBL*
*December 31, 2012 – Full MBL(approaching WL)*

*6. **What month in 2012 you hope to be at MBL*

*July 2012*

*7. **Any links to a photo album or Youtube channel, if you want:*

*www.fotki.com/babyshuf2*
*www.youtube.com/babyshuf2*

Pics of current length:


----------



## ojemba (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi Ladies, 

All this week I’ve been having the Natural Hair crave, thus I've been looking a lots of utube videos and reading up on long term transitions. 

I'm not 100% sure yet but I will be making a mental note to really try to hold off from a relaxer long enough to see if I would like to make that plunge. I'll just take it 1 week at a time. 

I don't want to just make this change because it's "in" now. So I’m really searching within myself for the answer. I have a 1 year old DD and I love her hair. I’ve promised myself that I will NEVER add any chemicals to it. 

I haven't had natural hair since I was in the 6th grade - 26 years ago. I always told myself I wanted to cut my hair for my 40th (which is next year), I don’t think I'll be cutting but going natural is looking allot more promising.

I know I will find lots of info and support if I do make that ultimate jump. 

Thanks for letting my ramble for a min. HHJ.


----------



## tiredbeauty (Dec 2, 2011)

Current Length: probably SL (Im shooting for the stars here  )

Current State of Hair: Texlaxed/relaxed ends

Regimen:



Co-wash on Wednesday
DC overnight w/wheatgerm oil (Fri-Sat)
Keep hair in two strand flat twists

I'll wear my hair in two-strand flat twists until June (HYH challenge)

Supplements- Spirulina, chlorophyll, nettle tea

Goals for each check-in date:

April 30, 2012 – APL
August 15, 2012 – BSL
December 31, 2012 – MBL 

What month in 2012 you hope to be at MBL: *December!*


----------



## LongCurlz (Dec 2, 2011)

I would like to join I hope its not too late

*Current Length*-BSL-about 2 1/2 to 3 inches away from MBL
*Current State of Hair*- tex-laxed
*Regimen*- shampoo/DC once a week, no flat irons or blow dryers, roller sets only. M&S every other day and use my coconut oil infusion 3-4 times per week. 
*What month in 2012 you hope to be at MBL*-hopefully by June 2012


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 2, 2011)

YAY!! More challengers!!!  Lets do this ladies!!!!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 3, 2011)

.....


----------



## Diva_Esq (Dec 5, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> @Diva_Esq: Welcome!


 
THANKS SO MUCH! Here's my info:

Current Length *BSL, I believe...but I will know for sure on 12/29 when I length check to end the BSL 2011 challenge*
Current State of Hair *Natural and loving it! *
Regimen- *75% of the time: Cowash daily, DC 1x a week, protein 2x a month, shampoo 2x a month and then wet bun. 25% of the time: dry 2 strand twist/ twist out, wash n go with my hair down using an EZ comb or banana clip or headband, etc. Trim every 12-16 weeks.*
Goals for each check-in date-
*December 31, 2011 - BSL*
*April 30, 2012 – Full BSL/ past BSL*
*September 1, 2012- MBL*
*December 31, 2012 – Full MBL (approaching WL)*

What month in 2012 you hope to be at MBL *September 2011 or sooner*


----------



## RENIBELL (Dec 6, 2011)

Have i been added on to this challenge yet? please add me, I want to be MBL in May 2012


----------



## davisbr88 (Dec 7, 2011)

RENIBELL said:


> Have i been added on to this challenge yet? please add me, I want to be MBL in May 2012



Yep, you were added a couple days ago!
Beautiful hair btw!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 7, 2011)

Go ladies go! Haha just being a cheerleader! Y'all are my idols *says drooling

Sent from my Droid using Droid


----------



## againstallodds (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi ladies,

So I joined the challenge but forgot to post, shame on me, I know. 

Regimen: 
-- Wash Days --
1. Hot oil treatment for 20-30 minutes with grapeseed oil on length of my hair, and on scalp: mix of  coconut, lavender, eucalyptus, vitamin E, and tea tree oil.
2. Shampoo with Paul Mitchell Wild Ginger Awapuhi Moisturizing Lather Shampoo or Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Shampoo.
*Protein treatment when needed after shampooing.*
3. Apply Roux Porosity Control for 30 sec - 1 min
4. Apply Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Treatment and then rinse.
5. Deep conditioner with Matrix Conditioning Balm with my heat cap for 1 hour.
6. Apply leave ins: Matrix Biolage Hydra-Seal Leave-In then serum.
7. Roller set or air dry with scarf.

-- Maintenance and Styling --
• Every other day I moisturize and seal with grapeseed oil. I alternate with M&S and scalp massage with sulfur mix.
• Hair is clipped up or bunned 90% of the time.
• I apply hemp seed oil or grapeseed oil to my hair before I bun or pin it up
• I do not comb through my hair during the week, and detangle only on wash day.

-- Vitamins --
I take my vitamins daily, with food:
• One-A-Day Women's Multivitamin
• Country Life Maxi-Hair
• Nature Made Super B-Complex
• Garlic Supplements
• Fish Oil

-- Hair Status --
I'm currently texlaxed/bone straight, but transitioning, long term, for a whopping 3 years. Ideally, I will not cut my relaxed hair until I reach MBL and maintain that length throughout the transition. My last real trim was December 2010. I dust every 8-10 weeks.

-- Photo Album --
Albums on blog
Link to progress pics

HHG! I'll be back for an update on 12/31/11.

-- Current Length BSL. Picture is from 11/20/11 --
ETA: on my shirt, MBL is line #8. From the date of this picture, 2 inches to go


----------



## davisbr88 (Dec 8, 2011)

Tsk tsk, againstallodds!
Lol!
Your hair looks great, though! Are you sure MBL is at line 8? That seems more like waist!


----------



## againstallodds (Dec 8, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> Tsk tsk, againstallodds!
> Lol!
> Your hair looks great, though! Are you sure MBL is at line 8? That seems more like waist!




davisbr88 Thanks 

You know, someone posted on my blog that line 8 looks like it should by MBL and a couple months ago someone commented that BSL looked to be MBL... I'm going to take a picture sans shirt this weekend and post and have you ladies have a say because I seem to be a poor judge of lengths on my own body lol


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Dec 9, 2011)

I'd like to join this challenge. I hope to be MBL by december of 2012. I will post my length check by the 1st of Jan.


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Dec 9, 2011)

NVM, just saw the challenge is closed. Boy, you all start early.


----------



## davisbr88 (Dec 12, 2011)

It's been quiet round these parts! What's going on, ladies?


----------



## Firstborn2 (Dec 12, 2011)

I keep forgetting that I'm in this challenge as well. I don't have anything exciting to update. After I do my length check at the end of the month I'm considering a weave. I think DH is tired of seeing me in these braids,lol.


----------



## davisbr88 (Dec 12, 2011)

Lol! Yeah, I keep forgetting, too, honestly! I'm sure there will be a lot more activity when it's closer to reveal time, though (I HOPE!)
I can really tell my hair is growing and I'm starting to feel myself a little bit lately... lol


----------



## candy626 (Dec 15, 2011)

I think I am pretty much at bsl. I am now actively working on getting to mbl. I need about 3 inches. I'm hoping to reach mbl during spring of 2012.


----------



## davisbr88 (Dec 15, 2011)

candy626: Is your siggy pic your current length?


----------



## nappystorm (Dec 15, 2011)

I guess I will join this challenge. I am BSL now. I need about 2 or 3 inches.


----------



## ojemba (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi ladies, 

I'll be an side-line participant on this challenge. I've decided to transition to natural and trimed about 2inches last night.  I'm hoping i can transition as long as my relaxed ends let let me. I plan to trim every 3 months.  

If I manage to get to MBL next year while I trim I'll be happy but I'm not to concerned with length right now. I just want my natural hair to grow so I can get rid of the relaxed ends sooner than later. 

I hope to one day be wl with natural hair. 

Good luck ladies.


----------



## candy626 (Dec 16, 2011)

davisbr88 Yes that is my current length. My hair looks like it's close to MBL in this picture but I think I'm about 3 inches away.


----------



## davisbr88 (Dec 17, 2011)

ojemba: Congrats on your decision to transition!
candy626: Yeah, that pic definitely looks like you're already there!


----------



## davisbr88 (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm getting super excited to straighten and trim in 2 days! Anyone else flat ironing next week?


----------



## davisbr88 (Dec 21, 2011)

Using my final HYH pass to show my end of the year length check!







I think I am right on track to hit BSL by late spring and MBL by late summer/early fall.
Any other early reveals?


----------



## cocoma (Dec 21, 2011)

I straightened but have a bad sinus infection and haven't felt like taking pictures.  I was personally disappointed in my current length.  However EVERYONE!  including my kids keep telling me that my hair has grown.  LHCF will make a girl hairnorexic forreall!!  Anyway I will post my official starting pic sometime this week.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Dec 21, 2011)

I really need to figure out where exactly MBL is on me. I saw one chart that had it at the bottom of the bra and another about an inch of so below the bra. Why is growing hair so difficult? * sigh *


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Dec 23, 2011)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Goals for each check-in date
> 
> 
> ​December 31, 2010- No goal for my natural hair but WL overall
> ...



Here's my length check. Got my hair pressed, layered, and curled today. I'm on track with my goals and to make full MBL by next summer!


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Dec 23, 2011)

I keep forgetting I'm in this challenge lol.  Anyways I just got my hair straightened for the last time until 2012 and it looks like I'm still an inch away from being BSB again after my setback.  I really can't tell because my ends are curled.  I'm going through one of these phases where I'm worried my hair's not retaining even though my breakage is just as minimal as ever.erplexed  I just hate being in this in-between zone of APL-BSL.  I just want to be at BSL so I can get to MBL.


----------



## davisbr88 (Dec 24, 2011)

ScorpioBeauty09: I can't wait for BSL either! I just want it to come!!!


----------



## RoseTintedCheeks (Dec 24, 2011)

I might as well join this challenge.  I'm aiming to be MBL by summer of '12.  Am I the only one who has a hard time distinguishing b/w MBL and WL, lol!??


----------



## Ijanei (Dec 25, 2011)

_LaFemmeNaturelle you have very beautiful hair. congrats on making bsl
davisbr88 your hair is progressing wonderfully as well. Im sure you will see mbl in 2012.

Update: I'm excited about the progress my hair as made this year, no longer transitioning and loving easy styles like "wash and gos" I also love how thick my hair is now. 

Looking forward to all the updates on Saturday.

HHG ladies!!_


----------



## lacreolegurl (Dec 26, 2011)

RoseTintedCheeks said:


> I might as well join this challenge.  I'm aiming to be MBL by summer of '12.  Am I the only one who has a hard time distinguishing b/w MBL and WL, lol!??



If that's your current length in the siggy pic, it looks like you are already MBL.  Your brastrap looks really low.


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 29, 2011)

Oh... well it seems that the challenge is closed, so I'll be watching from the sidelines. My goal is grazing MBL by June.


----------



## davisbr88 (Dec 29, 2011)

Join! I'm just not updating the challenger list since the people who have come after weren't part of the original group. But feel free to update with us and join in on the convo.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Dec 29, 2011)

Here is my starting pic for this challenge it's the best I could do since nobody would assist me in taking the pic, think my family tired of me,lol


----------



## beans4reezy (Dec 29, 2011)

Relaxing on Saturday...will finally be able to post an update.


----------



## davisbr88 (Dec 29, 2011)

Welcome!
2 more days til official reveal time!!!


----------



## davisbr88 (Dec 31, 2011)

NikkiQ 
lwilliams1922 
VirGoViXxEn
Prayin4FullWL2012
supermodelsonya
miss Congeniality
Ijanei
Aisling~Siahbon
Chaosbutterfly
wish4length
che1219
Fhrizzball
kandigyrl
reggierisk
newbeginnings2010
DRL100281
SingBrina
MsSonya
jaded_faerie
funkycoils
3jsmom
coconow2007
grow
Kerryann
Ms.London
hola_lo2002
seemegrow
ToriLynn

Olly olly oxen-free!
It's reveal day, ladies!!!!!
Let's see some hair!


----------



## davisbr88 (Dec 31, 2011)

beans4reezy
ezina
D.Lisha
afrochique
MsWowFactor
Brwnsugar88
chicha
Kamilla16
maddie611
nissi
ScorpioBeauty09
Charla
Imani
omegachick31
nadaa16
DesignerCurls
ojemba
Chiquitita
Jaysin
againstallodds
Beverly Ann Properties
Seamonster
BahamaMama
confusedlg
Forever in Bloom
keepithealthy
Nat1984
springy_curly
sunnieb
lacreolegurl
beccaBeccaBECCA

Time to reveal!!!


----------



## davisbr88 (Dec 31, 2011)

ezina
sunshine2287
candy626
SherylsTresses
cenette
Diva_Esq
Nelli04
Ms. Tiki
Firstborn2
collegeDoll
WantNatural
RENIBELL
Softerlove 
MsKikiStar
ebonyksa
cocoma
tiredbeauty
babyshuf2
LongCurlz

It's update day!!!


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks for the reminder!

Okay, so my starting point in August 2010 was here:





In December 2010, I was here:





My hair was grossing me out, so I spent all of 2011 cutting, and here's where I am now:






My plan was to be a thick and healthy BSL right now, but clearly that didn't happen. Since getting to MBL by 2012 pretty much hinged on my being BSL now, I'm not sure if I can still do it and have it look how I wanted it to. But I will still do my best lol.


----------



## Charla (Dec 31, 2011)

Charla said:


> From my crown to MBL is 23".
> *Current Length* -- NL total 3.5-4.5" all over.
> *Current State of Hair* -- Natural.
> *Regimen* -- I'm protective styling (half wigs) 97-100%. Wash/cowash once weekly. Prepoo with hemp seed oil. DC with Lustrasilk Cholesterol and Shea Butter.  Spray with avj+glycerin, moisturize with Aussie Moist, seal with castor oil.  Finger detangling mostly. Wearing satin bonnet under wigs. Sulfur oil and scalp massages every other day.
> ...


 Above quote is from June 2011.
My December 2011 check in:
I need 10" more to get to MBL by Dec 2012  Ambitious, but I'm still shooting for it!  (hmm 10"/12 months = 0.83" need to grow and retain to still hit MBL in Dec 2012.  I better get to work! )


----------



## davisbr88 (Dec 31, 2011)

Chaosbutterfly: That last pic! Your ends look soooo good. I still think you can make MBL this year!

Charla: What can you do to maximize your growth rate so you can get your 10"? I see your on a weight loss journey (me, too!) and I've heard that exercise really helps. Kill two birds


----------



## Charla (Dec 31, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> Charla: What can you do to maximize your growth rate so you can get your 10"? I see your on a weight loss journey (me, too!) and I've heard that exercise really helps. Kill two birds



davisbr88
Cool, davisbr88!  I subscribed daily to the weight loss thread so I can keep up with it!  But as far as my hair growth, I can get 0.5" with no effort.  With sulfur oil every other day I get about 0.75" monthly, and that's with lazy scalp massaging.  So to up my growth, I'm doing the exercise and really focusing on my scalp massages.  I also added rosemary oil to my sulfur oil.  And for maximum retention, I'm staying braided up and wigged up as usual, C&G style!  My vitamins and water consumption has been on point all year, so I'll keep doing that too.

What about you?  Anything more you're going to be doing?


----------



## nlamr2013 (Dec 31, 2011)

Here is my update! I'm a bit below apl after slacking off entirely on my regimen since the summer. However, I am about 5 inches from mbl so I can definitely make it by december once I re work my reggie. 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## Softerlove (Dec 31, 2011)

December 31 st check in scraping BSB










From MyTouch 4G...On which animated Gifs may not be seen


----------



## ebonyksa (Dec 31, 2011)

This is my starting length. For 2012 I'll be babying my ends. I had to do a blunt cut 2 weeks ago due to thin ends.


----------



## Beverly Ann Properties (Dec 31, 2011)

December 31, 2011 check in picture. I'm still wiggin it into 2012.


----------



## ojemba (Dec 31, 2011)

July 2011 - freshly relaxed hair and trim.






Dec 2011- 3 months post relaxer, 2 inch trim


----------



## davisbr88 (Dec 31, 2011)

Charla said:


> davisbr88
> Cool, davisbr88!  I subscribed daily to the weight loss thread so I can keep up with it!  But as far as my hair growth, I can get 0.5" with no effort.  With sulfur oil every other day I get about 0.75" monthly, and that's with lazy scalp massaging.  So to up my growth, I'm doing the exercise and really focusing on my scalp massages.  I also added rosemary oil to my sulfur oil.  And for maximum retention, I'm staying braided up and wigged up as usual, C&G style!  My vitamins and water consumption has been on point all year, so I'll keep doing that too.
> 
> What about you?  Anything more you're going to be doing?



Not particularly. I can get a little over 0.5" without effort as well, and that alone is good enough for me. However, I have been eating better and exercising more, and I know that will help to increase it as well. Since I cowash every other day, I massage my scalp often, so that will also help. Basically, I'm not really doing anything extra specifically for hair growth. I'm just following the regular regimen and trying to make better health choices.


----------



## davisbr88 (Dec 31, 2011)

nadaa16: I see we are going to have to stay on you in 2012 to make sure you don't slack anymore!!!  But I definitely think 5 inches is possible by next December!

Beverly Ann Properties Softerlove ojemba ebonyksa Nice job, ladies! Looking good!


----------



## ezina (Dec 31, 2011)

No updates from me. I'm still BSL.


----------



## DesignerCurls (Dec 31, 2011)

My hair is cut in layers which I like (top layer at APL and bottom layer about 1" away from MBL) and it grows in a v-shape which I don't like so much.

Well is my length as of today:


----------



## Ijanei (Jan 1, 2012)

December 29th







December 19th





I'm sure I will make it by the end of this year (praying/hoping)


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 1, 2012)

I didn't think I was still in this challenge 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## againstallodds (Jan 1, 2012)

No update for me as there isn't any noticeable change from my last length check on 11/20/11. Looking forward to showing progress on the next update! 

Happy New Year!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kamilla16 (Jan 1, 2012)

Jan 1st... Length is still APL (Barely  ) Pic is in signature! I consider MBL for me a little past the bra strap.... So maybe 3-4 inches??


----------



## davisbr88 (Jan 1, 2012)

ezina againstallodds Maybe there is a noticeable change that you would only see in pictures! Maybe try taking one and comparing. If not, what can you do in the new year to ensure you retain?
DesignerCurls Ijanei: Looking good, ladies!
NikkiQ: Really? Now what in the world made you think that? 
Kamilla16: I consider MBL the bottom of my bra strap when wearing my bra in the correct position (the top of the strap should line up with the bottom of your shoulder blade, as I was told at my fitting). I think MBL is a tricky one to pinpoint though. In any case, in 4" you probably will be there!


----------



## davisbr88 (Jan 1, 2012)

Still waiting on a bazillion other update pics! What is going on, ladies????


----------



## Diva_Esq (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi ladies! 
Here is my progress picture:





Also, here is a link to my update pics from the BSL 2011 thread so you can see the progress I have made between 12/2010 and 12/2011!!  Long story short, this year I went from barely grazing APL to making BSL and on my way to MBL!!! I am so pumped! Now that I have accomplished BSL, I am soooooo focused on MBL!! 

Happy New Year, ladies!!  Sorry I am tardy with my updating, davisbr88 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=14935667&postcount=2601


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Jan 1, 2012)

davisbr88 said:


> Join! I'm just not updating the challenger list since the people who have come after weren't part of the original group. But feel free to update with us and join in on the convo.


 
In that case I'm in! Pics coming tomorrow.

ETA: Starting pic and stats

*Current Length*- APL
*Current State*- Natural
*Current Regimen*- prepoo with oils/conditioner 1x per week, wash 1x per week, protein treatment monthly or as needed, dc 1x per week. Wear hair in combo of twists, buns, wng, twistouts. I just bought some rollers and flexirods so I hope to experiment with those. I flat iron every now and then. Trim and s&D as needed.

*Goals for each check-in date*
*December 31, 2011* -- *APL*
*April 30, 2012* -- Full APL/ Grazing BSL
*August 15, 2012* -- Grazing MBL
*December 31, 2012* -- MBL
*What month in 2012 you hope to be at MBL* -- December


----------



## davisbr88 (Jan 1, 2012)

Diva_Esq: Beautiful!!!!
Trini_Chutney: Welcome!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 1, 2012)

Mine isn't really...progress. Does it still count?


----------



## davisbr88 (Jan 1, 2012)

NikkiQ said:


> Mine isn't really...progress. Does it still count?



 Come on!
Where's that ambitious girl I know?


----------



## Seamonster (Jan 1, 2012)

I just chopped off a bunch to start fresh. So I am back at the length in my siggie.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CyrMj45c96o


----------



## cocoma (Jan 2, 2012)

I was disappointed in my progress this year.  Both weight wise and hair.  Ignore the fat back,I am APL and did enjoy wearing it straight for a few weeks.  Now time to put her up and push on to BSL and MBL. I really don't know why my progress is less than expected.

Dec.2010






Dec.2011


----------



## Diva_Esq (Jan 2, 2012)

cocoma: I see great progress!! Kudos!! Your layers have grown out, your ends are neat and thick, and you gained length!! Congrats!!


----------



## candy626 (Jan 2, 2012)

@Diva Esq
Very Nice! Your ends look thick and even.


----------



## candy626 (Jan 2, 2012)

I don't have any update pictures that show where I'm at length wise besides what's in my siggy. I took that two weeks ago. 

I will probably do an update at the end of this month, since I will mostly be doing wash n go styles. Particularly since I need to start working out again after gaining weight this holiday season :-/. 

I need styles where I can easily rinse and shampoo my hair as needed.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jan 2, 2012)

I just joined this challenge so I don't have any updates.


----------



## MsKikiStar (Jan 2, 2012)

Happy New Year, ladies!!!

I've been out of town for the past week so I haven't even taken a 2011 year ending pic . I'll updated later tonight though. I'm sitting with a deep conditioning concoction on my hair as I type


----------



## davisbr88 (Jan 2, 2012)

**bumping**


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 2, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> I want in this challenge too!!
> 
> *Current Length*
> 
> ...








Jan 2, 2012

Well here's my official starting point for this challenge.  I do think I can make it there by July/August 2012 instead of September!!  I'm going to try for WL by December 31!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 2, 2012)

davisbr88 said:


> Come on!
> Where's that ambitious girl I know?


 
I'm barely SL again so the ambition went right out the window when it was cut.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker here! Good luck ladies on achieving your MBL goal for 2012. I wish I could have joined but I'm too far behind.


----------



## SherylsTresses (Jan 2, 2012)

Here's my starting pic...


----------



## davisbr88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Whimsy: I'm secretly hoping for WL by December 31, too... 
NikkiQ Aggie You guys better stop it! Join! You never know what might happen. You've seen NJoy's progress!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 2, 2012)

davisbr88 said:


> @Whimsy: I'm secretly hoping for WL by December 31, too...
> @NikkiQ @Aggie You guys better stop it! Join! You never know what might happen. You've seen NJoy's progress!


 

 davisbr88. Okay hun, I'll join and just hope and hold on to the best my hair will give me for 2012.


----------



## JudithO (Jan 2, 2012)

Is it too late to join this?


----------



## davisbr88 (Jan 2, 2012)

judy4all: Nope. I'm just not adding new names to the list.


----------



## JudithO (Jan 2, 2012)

@davisbr88 Ok thanks... Most details are in my siggy - here are the rest. 

*Regimen (including what precise steps you are taking in order to get to MBL):* Wash biweekly (prepoo overnight with coconut oil, wash and condition in shower in my 2 strand twists), protective style! Take Nioxin 1/day, exercise, drink water, stay away from blowdryers, handle hair gently. 

*Goals for each check-in date (dates are below)*

These are all based on my length check T-Shirt

April 30, 2012 : BSB  + 1 Inch
August 15, 2012: BSL + 1 Inch
December 31, 2012: MBL + (before Trim)

*What month in 2012 you hope to be at MBL *: December

*Any links to a photo album or Youtube channel if you want to share:* Please see siggy...


----------



## MsKikiStar (Jan 3, 2012)

Hmm...I forgot I trimmed at the beginning of last month . And I'll be 7 weeks post this Saturday, soooo no update pics from me at the moment .


----------



## SuchMagnificent (Jan 3, 2012)

soooo, Can I Join??? Looking forward to full U-shaped MBL


Please introduce yourself! Things you might want to include:
Current Length: Grazing MBL
Current State of Hair:Relaxed, Stretching to roughly 12 weeks at a time
Regimen (including what precise steps you are taking in order to get to MBL)
Im on a 2 week interval..I wash, deep condition, and flat iron every 2 weeks..I protective style with wigs during the day and wear my hair out on nights and weekends
I wash with either CON green or Sally's ONE N ONLY Argan Oil
I DC with Aubrey Organics GPB or KeraPRO Restorative Treatment for Dry to Very Dry Hair
Final rinse with Porosity Control and Herbal essence LTR as my leave in
I use the search and destroy method, trim as needed.

What month in 2012 you hope to be at MBL: April 2012
Any links to a photo album or Youtube channel if you want to share: Nope

*starting pic is in my siggy*


----------



## davisbr88 (Jan 4, 2012)

SuchMagnificance: Welcome!


----------



## davisbr88 (Jan 6, 2012)

Hey, hey, ladies!
My supscription is nearing its end and unfortunately, I will not be able to renew. I'll still be following the challenge from the sidelines and updating progress on my blog (oneand20.blogspot.com), but I won't be able to post.
Would anyone take on the responsibility of running the challenge?
We have a lot of new members now, and not that many members are actually active, so I imagine it won't be too much of an undertaking.
PM me ASAP if you can, please!


----------



## hair4romheaven (Jan 7, 2012)

Bump. I want in on this challenge. Will post stats. Later
 Please introduce yourself! Things you might want to include: hair4romheaven is HAIR!!! ;-)
*Current Length* - BSL
*Current State of Hair* [(Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning (length of transition)/Stretching (length of relaxer stretch)] – 4A/B Natural
*Regimen *6months of hiding my hair under wigs. I just got my hair briaided in Dec. I will keep them in for 12 weeks then get the braids redone and remove them in June. Wash & DC every 2 weeks. Massage scalp w/ oil 3-4x a week
*What month in 2012 you hope to be at MBL
*Dec. 2012

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## Ijanei (Jan 7, 2012)

_davisbr88 sorry to hear your leaving us, hopefully you will come back soon (even though you will  be watching from the sidelines).

Update: I am aiming to reach MBL by September of this year. If on schedule, I should hit full BSL in May sometime. Soooo want to be there like *NOW*._


----------



## WaterMoccasin (Jan 7, 2012)

BahamaMama said:


> Current Length: APL
> Current State of Hair: Texlaxed and Transitioning to Natural
> 
> Regimen: bunning and other protective hairstyles (weaves, wigs), more moisturizing, treatments to strengthen hair, low manipulation, dusting when necessary.
> ...



_*Here I am, a week late with my first update.*_ 

11/16/11:





Yesterday (1/6/12):






*NB- BSL for me is the 9" mark on the t-shirt.*


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Jan 9, 2012)

I added my current length pic up-thread.

I bunned all of last week. Tonight I'm going to DC and wear a wng tomorrow. This weekend I think I'll do a protein treatment.


----------



## RENIBELL (Jan 9, 2012)

No Update from me yet, just got back from my holiday , will be washing my hair this weekend and hopefully post someupdate pics.not sure ihave made toomuch progress though as hair has been down all through christmas


----------



## DesignerCurls (Jan 22, 2012)

Just stopping by...still in twist.  I will do an official length check at the end of March so I will post update pic then.

HHG ladies!


----------



## ezina (Jan 23, 2012)

davisbr88

So I've decided to put up comparison pic (14 month update). Didn't make MBL, unfortunately.

November 27, 2010 ~ relaxer touch up


January 22, 2012 ~ roller set (and blow out on roots) of 8 months post relaxer hair


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 23, 2012)

I have to be more diligent with sealing my ends if I want to make it to MBL in June.   *slaps wrist*


----------



## Diva_Esq (Jan 24, 2012)

I am close to MBL but I will be protective styling a LOT coming up so I insure that I make it!


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Jan 24, 2012)

RoseTintedCheeks said:


> I might as well join this challenge.  I'm aiming to be MBL by summer of '12.  Am I the only one who has a hard time distinguishing b/w MBL and WL, lol!??



RoseTintedCheeks

No, you're not the only one! I have NO idea where MBL is on me. All I know is that I need 4 inches to graze WL, so I'll call MBL when I grow another 2 inches.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jan 24, 2012)

sipp100 said:


> @RoseTintedCheeks
> 
> No, you're not the only one! I have NO idea where MBL is on me. All I know is that I need 4 inches to graze WL, so I'll call MBL when I grow another 2 inches.




I said the same thing. I'm guessing it's somewhere b/t my fat rolls.


----------



## kila82 (Jan 24, 2012)

Is it too late to join? Newbie here and would like to reach MBL before this year is over! 

Here is my starting pic:





I hope this isn't too big I uploaded it from my phone..

Starting length: BSB I think 

I had 4a natural hair, put a BKT in it May '11 and my hair hasn't been the same since 

Regi: shampoo 1x a week, co-wash 1x a week, M&S as needed, oil scalp with massage 3x a week, DC 1x every 2 weeks, egg protein treatment 1x a month, heat ONLY for check ins, PSing non stop (buns, half wigs, updos)

My goals:
April 30, 2012-BSL
August 15, 2012-MBL
December 31, 2012- FULL MBL

*good luck ladies


----------



## RoseTintedCheeks (Jan 24, 2012)

sipp100 said:


> @RoseTintedCheeks
> 
> No, you're not the only one! I have NO idea where MBL is on me. All I know is that I need 4 inches to graze WL, so I'll call MBL when I grow another 2 inches.



sipp100  I wear my bra low, so I'm just going to call MBL when my hair covers my clasp.  I think it's very subjective!


----------



## jessicarabbit (Jan 29, 2012)

newbie here 
*Please introduce yourself!* Hi im lindsay! 
*Current Length* Shoulder length
*Current State of Hair [(Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning (length of transition)/Stretching (length of relaxer stretch)] – You can also include hair type if you like *Natural 4a and 4b
*Regimen (including what precise steps you are taking in order to get to MBL)*Baggy every night with MN/sulfur/oils/essential oils mix.
Cowash every other day with ApHogee Moisture Balance conditioner, 
shampoo (Giovanni Clarifying) or ACV rinse once a week,
DC with honey/olive oil/giovanni intensive repair once a week, bentonite treatment once a month, moisturize as needed with oil/water/eo mix or just plain oil

*Goals for each check-in date (dates are below)* an inch each check in! 
*What month in 2012 you hope to be at MBL* december
*Any links to a photo album or Youtube channel if you want to share* no


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Jan 30, 2012)

I DCd over night on Saturday, and then twisted the front half of my hair. I was too lazy to do the back so I put it all up.


----------



## JudithO (Feb 8, 2012)

Just saying helloo..

I bought a ton of stuff this month... 

The entire curl defining line of salon natural products + the protein mask
Willie Morrow blow dry comb attachment
Mixed chicks straightening serum
Some hercules sageman seamless combs. 

Really happy with the things I bought.. especially with the products from salon naturals ... I'm currently in extension braids though... Will take this out my month end... I hope to be BSB by end of this month.


----------



## Imani (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I won't make MBL this year. I will be shocked to make BSL. I think I'm either right at or about an inch away from APL right now. 

I am focusing on APL for my next length check in April. And BSL by year end.


----------



## afrochique (Feb 8, 2012)

I've been MIA but now back with a vengeance lol j/k. Protective styling, increasing water intake,moisturizing, taking vitamins, oiling my scalp. Close to BSL and hoping to be MBL by June. 
 HHG everyone!!


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Feb 8, 2012)

I still have no idea when to formally claim MBL. I thought I wasn't going to make it until March or April. However, I had a crazy growth spurt last month. My head was itching so bad it wasn't funny. Anywho, my hair grows in a "V" and I tend to cut it in favor of a neat hemline. Now my "V" has reappeared and my longest layer is at the bottom of my 3 prong bra. According to this chart I'm MBL but I'm hesitant to claim it.


----------



## JudithO (Feb 9, 2012)

Ms. Tiki Congrats....  I say wait till you are comfortable to claim it.. so that way nobody can tell you nothing... lol... 

For me... The MBL mark on that chart is what I call BSL.... I place MBL 2 inches after BSL, and WSL 2 inches after MBL... That way... once I hit BSL... I'll be on a roll... lol


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Feb 9, 2012)

judy4all LOL That makes sense. If I adopted that philosophy, I would have 1.5" to play with b/c I'm 3.5 away from WL


----------



## manter26 (Feb 16, 2012)

I'd like to join. I'm in APL purgatory right now. I'm in the BSL challenge aiming for December...but I've gotten 1/2" growth for 2 months in a row  which is more than usual...so I'll dive into the MBL challenge too.


----------



## JudithO (Feb 16, 2012)

Taking out my braids now... didn't realize how amazing castor oil works by itself on my hair.


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Feb 16, 2012)

Straightening tomorrow for an official length check. Hopefully I've grown at least an inch since my last length check, 8 weeks ago. I should be at MBL by the end of April, in any case.


----------



## candy626 (Feb 17, 2012)

I am hoping to claim mbl by May. I think 2-3 inches below the bra-strap would be MBL for me. My longest layers are already at or slightly below bra strap. I have been having strong urges to start using heat again on a weekly basis but really want to fight it off. 

I'm thinking about switching up my supplement routine to see if I can get another growth spurt like I did last year. I feel like 3-4 months of the right care will definitely get me to where I need to be.


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Feb 17, 2012)

I may be MBL already. Figuring out where it is gives me fits. I'm below my brastrap, but my hair doesn't seem long enough to be MBL. I have a feeling that WL will creep up on me before I claim MBL, lol.


----------



## NaturalBeauty<3 (Feb 18, 2012)

@sipp100 Lol ur definitely MBL! Gorgeous!


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Feb 18, 2012)

sipp100 That is definitely MBL!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 18, 2012)

Congrats on MBL!!! Looks great!!


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 18, 2012)

So I'm BSL now *yay* a little earlier than expected.  So now on to MBL.
Still wearing it straight until the weather warms up.


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Feb 18, 2012)

@Whimsy
@NaturalBeauty<3
Ms. Tiki

Thanks ladies!

I guess I'll mosey on over to the WL 2012 Thread. I feel some kinda way about that thread, though - it started 2 years ago...


----------



## Diva_Esq (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey ladies! Just checking in! My hair was in twists for 5 days, and now I'm on day 3 of a twist out.  I will probably deep condition tonight or tomorrow and re-twist. Trying to twist and bun my way to MBL! HHG!


----------



## MsKikiStar (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm still in this challenge, but won't be updating as much until I'm closer to BSL. Last I checked, I had 2"-2.5" to go. I've had twist extensions in for almost 4 weeks now and plan to take them out in April. Will post an update pic then.


----------



## SherylsTresses (Feb 22, 2012)

Here's a fresh flat iron...DH took it but didn't really want to.


----------



## lacreolegurl (Feb 22, 2012)

^Your hair is beautiful! SherylsTresses


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Feb 23, 2012)

All this beautiful hair up in here I LOVE IT! I'm getting my hair done in April and expect to be MBL or an inch away. We shall see.


----------



## ItsMeFre (Feb 24, 2012)

I just realized that I'm in the WL challenge but not this one. MBL used to be my ultimate goal but after being on LHCF for almost a year I've changed my ultimate goal to WL.

 Sooo I'd like to join! My "definition" of MBL is when a good amount of my hair is 1inch past BSL (my hair is cut in layers and I seem to have become high waisted after 3 kids lol). My starting pic is in my signature. 

Happy Hair Growing!!!


----------



## againstallodds (Mar 6, 2012)

I haven't posted an update in ages. I ended my stretch this past weekend and trimmed my hair a little, just 1/2 an inch. About 2 inches to go until I hit the ever elusive MBL I think. Hoping to reach MBL with full ends by my birthday in September! Ive been sticking to my regimen and it's still working well for me. Cheering everyone on this this challenge!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cocoma (Mar 8, 2012)

I have not checked in, well ever.  I have not been doing to much to my hair lately.  I am overdue for my monthly henna.  I did try to sneak a little pull test and I look to be past BSB.  But I am due for a trim and hoping to be BSL by reveal time.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 8, 2012)

thanks for giving this a bump cocoma

I haven't been checking in either.

That ponytail you see in my siggie is how I've been wearing my hair for the past several weeks.

I need to give myself a solid trim soon.


----------



## SuchMagnificent (Mar 11, 2012)

Checking In..relaxed after 4.5 months..hair is not as thick as I would like it to be..the right side is definitely weaker than the left..I'm comfortable at this length so now I'm just focusing on health.


----------



## lacreolegurl (Mar 19, 2012)

Checking in.  I'm coming along slowly. I have about 3 inches to go.  I'm hoping that I get a summer growth spurt.  I'm rocking my usual wng and staying moisturized.


----------



## DesignerCurls (Mar 19, 2012)

I did an unofficial length check a couple of days ago.  I am about an .5 or so away!  I did a dusting/trim last month so I won't do another on at the end of this month as scheduled.  But I will do an official length check at the end of the month.  I hope I get a growth spurt too because my hair seems to have been creeping along!  I don't need that!


----------



## cocoma (Mar 20, 2012)

Still no official length check.  I am almost afraid too.  Don't want to be disappointed I guess.  Yes I know that is not a very positive way to look at things.  I have been wet bunning with an occasional bun out day.  Pure lazy regimen. I have been focusing more on weight loss.  HHG!


----------



## SuchMagnificent (Mar 29, 2012)

Checkin in..Had mom give me a trim..so, no more see thru ends and the "V" is gone..looking forward to maximizing my growth potential this summer and really hitting full MBL by August atleast


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Mar 29, 2012)

Haven't been in here in a while.  I was hoping to be at least at BSL by now since I just have an inch between BSL and MBL.erplexed  Alas, I'm still inching toward BSL with an inch or so left.  I had a trim a while ago (much needed but still) and I'm guessing because of the weather (it's been cold and rainy in my area lately), my hair hasn't grown as fast.  My breakage is still minimal and my pH balance is good.  But I have the whole year so I guess I should just be patient.


----------



## Ijanei (Apr 6, 2012)

_I'm pretty close to bsl. So I'm still on schedule as of now. I am just taking things easy. About to throw in this install to give my hair a break. _


----------



## MzSwift (Apr 7, 2012)

ScorpioBeauty09

Sounds like you're still on track to reach MBL by the EOTY even estimating super slow growth (8 months to retain 2").  Sounds like you'll be just fine!


----------



## MzSwift (Apr 7, 2012)

At the beginning of the year, I set MBL as my not-so-secret goal. With length checks coming up, I have a feeling I'm gonna be kicked out of the BSL thread.  Can I update in here, please?

Here's my starting pic:

26-Dec-11





Haven't had a formal length check since.  

I trimmed in February and I've had hubby pull my hair down to get an idea of where I am at any given time. If I'm honest with myself, I think I may be currently MBL but I don't want to set any unattainable goals.

My goal for the EOTY is to reach my bottom rib bone.  I prefer to use body parts as measurements.  I will determine which line that is on my shirt and let you ladies know when I do my length check at the end of April.

Regi:
Sunday -Wash, DC (protein followed by moisture) and airdry (all in braids)
Friday - Sometimes rock braid out for date night
Saturday - Rebraid cornrows
M&S day and night
Mon-Thurs. - Water rinse daily or every other day in the shower. Rock wigs, headwraps and hats during the week over my cornrows.

Warmer weather regi-
Same as above
OR
Style hair into mini braids and rock those for 3-4 weeks.  
Weekly wash & DC
M&S daily
Daily water rinse or cowash
Sometimes rock under wigs


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Apr 7, 2012)

MzSwift said:


> @ScorpioBeauty09
> 
> Sounds like you're still on track to reach MBL by the EOTY even estimating super slow growth (8 months to retain 2").  Sounds like you'll be just fine!


Thank you.  Patience is just not my strong suit when it comes to growing hair sometimes lol.erplexed


----------



## afrochique (Apr 7, 2012)

I haven't taken length check pics this year but seem to be 3 inches away from MBL. 
Wigging it to the end of the year.


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Apr 20, 2012)

Bump bump for lawyer2be371


----------



## SmilingElephant (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm thinkin about jumping in on this challenge...i stretched my hair the other day since my last length check was in Feb...i'm like an inch away from my bra strap...i think i really will make MBL by the end of the year.


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Apr 23, 2012)

Well Im joining Im going for MBL by 12/31/2012... updated my fotki recently recovering from dye damage but I believe I can reach my goal I know I can!! by 12*31


----------



## againstallodds (Apr 27, 2012)

Two more weeks to go in my stretch, I'll come back and post progress pics after my touch up. My last touch up was beginning of March and I was 2-3 inches from MBL then.


----------



## againstallodds (May 15, 2012)

Back with my update. I self relaxed yesterday, blow dried, flat ironed and took off half an inch.

MBL is at line 8 (waist is at 10)... oh the joys of being 5'7 lol.

Almost there, whoooooooooo!


----------



## DesignerCurls (May 15, 2012)

againstallodds said:


> Back with my update. I self relaxed yesterday, blow dried, flat ironed and took off half an inch.
> 
> MBL is at line 8 (waist is at 10)... oh the joys of being 5'7 lol.
> 
> Almost there, whoooooooooo!


 
@againstallodds your hair is looking wonderful!
I'm no length check guru  but I thought your waist is the smallest part of your torso. Wouldn't that be around the 8 line according to your shirt & the 10 line would be closer to the hip/whip area??? just thought I'd ask...either way nice progress! 

I'm still an inch away from MBL because I keep dusting/trimming! My last one was last month. I don't need to do it again so by the end of June I am planning to be there!


----------



## againstallodds (May 15, 2012)

DesignerCurls said:


> @againstallodds your hair is looking wonderful!
> I'm no length check guru  but I thought your waist is the smallest part of your torso. Wouldn't that be around the 8 line according to your shirt & the 10 line would be closer to the hip/whip area??? just thought I'd ask...either way nice progress!
> 
> I'm still an inch away from MBL because I keep dusting/trimming! My last one was last month. I don't need to do it again so by the end of June I am planning to be there!



DesignerCurls thank you! Girl you are not the first to say it's at line 8 haha. And you're correct, the smallest part of your torso is the waist. I've measured many times just to make sure it's at 10 for me (because I thought I was crazy lol), my baggish shirt just sucks at showing that. I thought about getting a more fitted shirt but I figured consistently using the same shirt would be a better tracker.


----------



## WaterMoccasin (May 15, 2012)

BahamaMama said:


> _*Here I am, a week late with my first update.*_
> 
> 11/16/11:
> 
> ...



I will have a set-back considering my hair's current state, so I'm pushing the MBL goal from September to December 2012. That's if I don't end up doing a BC just after my 1yr transitioning mark (Sept)...which I am itching to do.

Lots of damage and broken hair going on right now . Anyway, here's the latest photo update:

May 5 2012


----------



## NappyNelle (May 15, 2012)

BahamaMama Awww, what happened to cause the breakage and damage?

I really hope I am scraping MBL for my June update. I don't feel like my hair is stretching any longer in the back, but my hair does feel thicker.


----------



## lacreolegurl (May 25, 2012)

Checking in...this reaching this length seems more difficult to me than the previous ones.  

I feel like I've been in the same place for a while, between trimming and what not (fixing up a bad trim I got). I only have a couple of inches, but I really need a jump start.  I'm in the no heat challenge that starts on 6/1, so I really hope that helps.  I usually get a boost in the warm months.  

I'll have 3yrs worth of natural hair by the end of June.  I was really hoping to be MBL by then.


----------



## candy626 (May 25, 2012)

Still trying to get all of my hair to mbl. One section of my hair is definitely there maybe about 2.5 inches from waist when stretched. There are some parts of my hair that are bsb/bsl that need some more time I catch up. I'm thinking by the end of summer they will definitely be there since I have put my flat iron down for these warm months.

 I would say my hair is in the mbl range though. But will wait until all of my hairs are there before I fully claim it.


----------



## MzSwift (May 25, 2012)

^^^Wow, from none to MBL in 3 years is A LOT of growth girl!  Don't be too hard on yourself.  Sounds like you'll be close though


----------



## SuchMagnificent (Jun 4, 2012)

6 months in and while it's growing, its thin and breaking on the right side..Im kinda torn as to what to do..this time last year I experienced something similiar and cut back to above BSB..frankly, Im tired of cutting..the first time I reached MBL was 10/ 2010! Like seriously..I believe BSL is my terminal length because anything after that is not happening..


----------



## cocoma (Jun 5, 2012)

I haven't updated in awhile.  I am still BSB, but my shortest layers are FULL shoulder length finally.  That is mostly my crown area, it grows slower and is a different texture than the rest of my hair.  I have been wearing braidouts a lot lately, maybe 3 days out of the week with various buns and pin ups the rest of the week.

I have started wearing a plastic cap overnight with my  braids. My moisture retention has been awesome!  MBL here I come!


----------



## MzSwift (Jun 5, 2012)

SuchMagnificance 

You appear to be MBL or very close to it -- to me.  Are you sure you don't suffer from that disease?  Hairnorexia.


----------



## SuchMagnificent (Jun 5, 2012)

MzSwift said:


> SuchMagnificance
> 
> You appear to be MBL or very close to it -- to me.  Are you sure you don't suffer from that disease?  Hairnorexia.



MzSwift

Girl, let me tell you...lol...I have heat damage and see through ends and I think its due to protein overload..so Ive been doing a lot of moisture dc'ing and cut my heat back to once a month..The right side is not pretty..I'm hoping I can nurse it back to health without doing a major cut.


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jun 5, 2012)

My hair seems to be doing much better lately, i think i may be getting to Mid-back length by april after all


----------



## Diva_Esq (Jun 8, 2012)

I made it to MBL, friends. I am now past MBL and about 3 inches from WL, but I forgot to post in here when I made MBL at my April 4, 2012 trim and flatty.  Here is where I am now. I am done with this challenge  but I definitely want to cheer everyone else on!!


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Jun 8, 2012)

^^ Gorgeous Diva_Esq 

I haven't updated in a while. I think I am grazing BSL right now, so hopefully I'll make MBL by December. I want to flat iron but it's just so darn hot and humid here...seems like a lot of work for nothing. If the dews don't go down I won't flat iron until the fall.


----------



## ItsMeFre (Jun 23, 2012)

ItsMeFre said:


> I just realized that I'm in the WL challenge but not this one. MBL used to be my ultimate goal but after being on LHCF for almost a year I've changed my ultimate goal to WL.
> 
> Sooo I'd like to join! My "definition" of MBL is when a good amount of my hair is 1inch past BSL (my hair is cut in layers and I seem to have become high waisted after 3 kids lol). My starting pic is in my signature.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!!!



Hi everyone! Soooo, I experienced a terrible set back for the past few months....post-pregnancy shed  My hair grew a little below my bra-strap but I had to cut to BSB in April, right above my bra-strap. The shedding has stopped for the most part and my hair has grown back to bra-strap but my ends are much fuller so I'm glad I cut it 

My updated hair is in my siggy. Happy hair growing!!!


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 23, 2012)

ItsMeFre said:
			
		

> Hi everyone! Soooo, I experienced a terrible set back for the past few months....post-pregnancy shed  My hair grew a little below my bra-strap but I had to cut to BSB in April, right above my bra-strap. The shedding has stopped for the most part and my hair has grown back to bra-strap but my ends are much fuller so I'm glad I cut it
> 
> My updated hair is in my siggy. Happy hair growing!!!



My PP shedding only lasted about 2 weeks but I used QH	Garlic Poo


----------



## DesignerCurls (Jun 24, 2012)

Congratulations @Diva_Esq Your hair is gorgeous!!!

@ItsMeFre your hair looks so healthy in your sig! 

I haven't been in this thread in awhile.  But I have been lightly dusting (damage ends) for the last couple of months and believe or not my hair is growing better than it did before I started the monthly dusting!!! I am very close to MBL but won't claim it until I'm about .5"-1" past it.

Congratulations to anyone I missed that has made MBL & HHG!


----------



## ItsMeFre (Jun 25, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> My PP shedding only lasted about 2 weeks but I used QH	Garlic Poo



I didn't have this problem with my first two but this one... I heard about the garlic pills and poo but I just wanted to let it run it's course.


----------



## ItsMeFre (Jun 25, 2012)

DesignerCurls said:


> Congratulations @Diva_Esq Your hair is gorgeous!!!
> 
> @ItsMeFre your hair looks so healthy in your sig!
> 
> ...



Thank you, so does yours


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 25, 2012)

ItsMeFre said:
			
		

> I didn't have this problem with my first two but this one... I heard about the garlic pills and poo but I just wanted to let it run it's course.



Thats the same thing with me I did have shedding til baby #3. Wtf!
I only used the garlic poo x2 I dont no if that stopped the shedding or if it stopped on its own but I think it just didnt last long


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Jul 5, 2012)

Update: in late May I had a trim to even out my left and right sides. At the that time I was 1 inch away from BSL in my longest layers which are in the back. Now I'm 2 inches away from BSL in the back and 3 inches in the front. I'm hoping to retain an inch when I get my hair my hair braided at the end of this month for vacation.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Jul 5, 2012)

Lets keep this thread active!! I am sure there are so many ladies here on their way to MBL. I secretly know I will make it this year! LOL


----------



## candy626 (Jul 5, 2012)

stretched my longest layers are mbl (past the bottom of my bra strap by 1"). I guess I will go ahead and claim it, since more pieces seem to be reaching this length. 

There are still pieces at bsb and bsl though. My hair seems to naturally grow out in layers and some parts are definitely more suseptible to breakage then others.

Will be trimming/dusting this weekend.


----------



## MzSwift (Jul 5, 2012)

Whohoo!  Congrats candy626!!


----------



## candy626 (Jul 6, 2012)

MzSwift Thanks! I will post some pictures later on today. I know I shouldn't have even updated without pictures.


----------



## NaturalfienD (Jul 6, 2012)

Oops … wrong thread   

(Edit)


----------



## RENIBELL (Jul 7, 2012)

HI Ladies, hope everyone is doing great, havent checked in ages due to home and work life commitments. i did a lenght check this weekend and i think i made MBL yay!!! here is my PIC


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jul 7, 2012)

RENIBELL It looks like some of your hair is at WL


----------



## RENIBELL (Jul 7, 2012)

Ms. Tiki said:


> RENIBELL It looks like some of your hair is at WL[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> i feel it when i strecth out the hair, but dont want to claim it until my hair can cover those love handles .
> i also need a trim erplexed, which i am not looking forward to cause of my scissor happy stylist


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 7, 2012)

RENIBELL said:
			
		

> HI Ladies, hope everyone is doing great, havent checked in ages due to home and work life commitments. i did a lenght check this weekend and i think i made MBL yay!!! here is my PIC



Gorgeous hair


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jul 7, 2012)

Ok, Gotcha!!!


----------



## SuchMagnificent (Jul 10, 2012)

Im gonna have to cut it off...atleast up to APL...the right side is gone..the left side is full mbl...I cant wear my hair straight and I only wear my hair straight...im style challenged..and I dont know if I can fix it...
I thought by being a DIY I had all the answers but not having someone see my nape and catch those weak areas before they start have totally ruined my hair..I have the knowledge and skills to make it grow, but maintence is not my strong point.
I dont have a beautician and hopefully the one I go to in the next week will be able to put me in rotation..the positive thing is Ive been this short before and it always grows back..

Sent from my Sprint HTC EVO using LHCF


----------



## Maracujá (Jul 11, 2012)

One year later and I still have not made MBL, I'm not even gonna talk about my ends


----------



## hair4romheaven (Jul 11, 2012)

Maracujá those can be lead hairs. Do a search and you will see one girl (I can't remember her name) but her ends looked similar to yours and she keet bunning and taking care of her hair & concentrating on ends and her hair caught up nicely. You will make it. I see it already! ;-) Keep up the good work.


----------



## marta9227 (Jul 11, 2012)

Alright I'm claiming it! MBL. If you look closely (my bra is light) I am below my brain and as you can see by where my back fat is, lol, I should make WL bunning the end of the year, or I'll at least be grazing it! 



Sent from my evo 3d y'all!


----------



## MzSwift (Jul 11, 2012)

^^^Congratulations!! 
Your hair is very pretty!!

Hair update:  
I just did a moisture/protein tx.  I think I'm gonna do those more often to help with retention.  My fine strands love moisture but they can feel a little too soft at times.


----------



## candy626 (Jul 11, 2012)

This is my latest update. I feel like if I can just leave my hair alone it will fully be MBL. Right now, my longest layer stretched is there. It's actually 2 inches from waist. Where my hand is, is where my waist is.
Some of my hair is also over my shoulder, which is why the shape looks odd...


----------



## MzSwift (Jul 11, 2012)

Candy!! Your hair is so preetty!  _*drools on keyboard*_


----------



## candy626 (Jul 11, 2012)

MzSwift said:
			
		

> Candy!! Your hair is so preetty!  *drools on keyboard*



MzSwiftThanks! Yours is too


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 11, 2012)

marta9227 said:
			
		

> Alright I'm claiming it! MBL. If you look closely (my bra is light) I am below my brain and as you can see by where my back fat is, lol, I should make WL bunning the end of the year, or I'll at least be grazing it!
> 
> Sent from my evo 3d y'all!



Congrats!! Beautiful hair


----------



## marta9227 (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks ladies! It's funny how 10 people can tell you how nice or how long your hair is, but it doesn't seem to count til you get that LHCF validation lol

Sent from my evo 3d y'all!


----------



## DesignerCurls (Jul 12, 2012)

Congratulations marta9227 & candy626!!! Beautiful hair ladies! 
I hope to be there soon!


----------



## DesignerCurls (Jul 12, 2012)

Maracujá said:


> One year later and I still have not made MBL, I'm not even gonna talk about my ends



hair4romheaven gave some nice advice...you should do some research but for the most part your hair looks healthy! 

I had ends that I didn't like frizzy & thin...I could see some splits (and my hair had seem to be at a stand still) so for the last 3 months I have been doing extremely light dusting along with the usual stuff like PSing & DCing. My hair has improved! Don't be discouraged...find the LHCF flow lol that works for you & HHG!


----------



## DesignerCurls (Jul 12, 2012)

SuchMagnificance said:


> Im gonna have to cut it off...atleast up to APL...the right side is gone..the left side is full mbl...I cant wear my hair straight and I only wear my hair straight...im style challenged..and I dont know if I can fix it...
> I thought by being a DIY I had all the answers but not having someone see my nape and catch those weak areas before they start have totally ruined my hair..I have the knowledge and skills to make it grow, but maintence is not my strong point.
> I dont have a beautician and hopefully the one I go to in the next week will be able to put me in rotation..the positive thing is Ive been this short before and it always grows back..
> 
> Sent from my Sprint HTC EVO using LHCF



Im sorry to hear that you are going to have to cut your hair but like you said it always grows back!   I hope you find a beautician that will work with you too!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 18, 2012)

In not sure if i joined this challenge but i think i might make MBL by the end of the year. In gonna straighten next month and see where im at bc my hair stretches to my bra strap now 

But i just want to be sure.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Aug 12, 2012)

I have been told to come here now....i just hit BSL.

Here's the impromptu pic i took yesterday:




I believe im going to make MBL by the end of the year. Thanks to mama NJoy i have been reminded to visualize my hair at where i would like it to be and it really does work! 

Sent from my N860 using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 12, 2012)

SmilingElephant said:
			
		

> I have been told to come here now....i just hit BSL.
> 
> Here's the impromptu pic i took yesterday:
> 
> ...



Congrats! Great progress


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 12, 2012)

SmilingElephant Congrats on BSL! I'm following mama NJoy's visualizing as well. It keeps me on track with my regimen.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Aug 12, 2012)

NappyNelle said:
			
		

> SmilingElephant Congrats on BSL! I'm following mama NJoy's visualizing as well. It keeps me on track with my regimen.



Thank you! Im SO excited!!! It's crazy bc i still think my hair looks the way it did when i BC'd...idk...its just amazing to me.

Sent from my N860 using LHCF


----------



## NJoy (Aug 13, 2012)

SmilingElephant said:


> I have been told to come here now....i just hit BSL.
> 
> Here's the impromptu pic i took yesterday:
> 
> ...


 
@SmilingElephant

Yay! :woohoo: Congrats on BSL! You're doing the dang thang!  KUTGW!!


----------



## MzSwift (Aug 31, 2012)

Length Check:

I'm in the process of converting my minis to cornrows.

My hand is at the top of my hip bone.  

Two lines below my hair is when I will officially claim MBL.  

My hair is severely shrunken due to WNGing in these mini braids.








Not NEARLY as much growth as I got last year between April and August.  Here's why:


-I've used heat twice, once in April and once in June

-I can count on one hand the amount of times that I have properly DC'd

-I have worn my hair out A LOT in twists and twistouts.  Now I know better.


Self-challenge to reach my goal:


-Get back to my weekly wash/protein/DC regi

-Use wigs and extensions (if necessary) to PS


----------



## DesignerCurls (Sep 1, 2012)

MzSwift from that pic it looks like your hair is at the middle of your back chica! I don't know why you're playing! 
I am doing my length check at the end of this month and I hope I have a good amount at MBL.


----------



## MzSwift (Sep 1, 2012)

@DesignerCurls
Thanks! I guess technically, my hair does reach the middle of my back (from neck bone to hip bone) but it just doesn't _feel_ like I thought MBL would feel. 

To be consistent with my measuring (and so I'm not floating around w/no challenge to belong to) I would like to use the second line below it for the challenge..if that's okay 

ETA, I can't wait to see your picture update!  This thread has been tucked away.


----------



## MzSwift (Sep 1, 2012)

Update:  Cornrows done!  Now I have to figure out which wig to rock.  I also have to mix up another batch of my ayurveda cowash condish.  Hope you ladies are doing well!


----------



## DesignerCurls (Sep 2, 2012)

MzSwift said:


> @DesignerCurls
> Thanks! I guess technically, my hair does reach the middle of my back (from neck bone to hip bone) but it just doesn't _feel_ like I thought MBL would feel.
> 
> To be consistent with my measuring (and so I'm not floating around w/no challenge to belong to) I would like to use the second line below it for the challenge..if that's okay
> ...



@MzSwift That is a good idea! Yes this thread has been. I was wondering if everyone has moved on to the 2013 MBL thread. I will be updating in this thread until I reach MBL

I have cut my hair so much till I have been between APL & MBL for too long. I will be glad to get to MBL!


----------



## claud-uk (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks MzSwift - you're one of my hair idols, I've been waiting _ages_ for an update from you


----------



## MzSwift (Sep 3, 2012)

Aww, claud-uk.  Thank you so much!:Blush2:


----------



## MzSwift (Sep 3, 2012)

So I'm too lazy to go upstairs so I decided to do my hair with whatever was in the kitchen.  I have not used sulfate poo in a long time but I did today. LoL

I washed with the V05 2-n-1 that I use in my dog's poo mix (don't judge me).  Then I went back to my old school mix and slathered on some yogurt for protein and then made a honey+EVOO+salt mix.  I used to love that as a moisturizing mix.  I also added some bhringaraj powder to make a paste.  I slathered that over the protein and covered with two grocery bags and a wool cap.

I'm just happy to get myself back into the habit of DCing weekly.  I know it'll pay off.

Hope you ladies are doing well!


----------



## lacreolegurl (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi ladies!  Where is everyone?!

Flatironed my hair this weekend because I needed to dust.  After my wash, I dried my hair overnight in twists and then flat ironed the next day.  At night, I made 2-3 pincurls on top and sides of my head and just finger combed in the morning.  Any-who, it seems like the longer my hair gets, I am struggling with more ssks!  I don't get them at all when I straighten.  I feel like I'm dusting frequently and losing my growth to combat them.

Sadly, I think I may have to give up my go to style: wash and goes. 

So, I think sometime this week, I will try a braidout to stretch this flatiron.  The last one I did was the first time I felt it came out nicely. I hope I have good luck this time too. 

I have about 2 more inches to MBL and plan to be there by December 31 @ 11:59:59.


----------



## MzSwift (Sep 10, 2012)

lacreolegurl

Where da pix?? 

Update:  I'm trying plaits under my wigs instead of cornrows.  I think it'll make it easier to rock a braid out if I need to.  We'll see..

Hope you ladies are doing well!


----------



## lacreolegurl (Sep 11, 2012)

MzSwift said:


> lacreolegurl
> 
> Where da pix??
> 
> ...



MzSwift I have to take pics.  I've been bad about that lately.  I made 6 cornrows last night after sealing with some argan oil.  When I take those out, I'll make sure I take some.

Do your braidouts come out better with plaits instead of cornrows?


----------



## lacreolegurl (Sep 11, 2012)

Oops...double post.


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm still here, waiting for full MBL to claim it. I hope to be there REALLY soon.


----------



## MzSwift (Sep 12, 2012)

I dusted my hair last night.  I put my hair into plaits instead of cornrows to rock under my wigs.  I think I cut too much off of some but it's too late to cry over it now. LoL  I'll see where I am in December.

Hope you ladies are doing well!!


----------



## DesignerCurls (Sep 13, 2012)

I will be doing a length check in a couple of weeks. Excited to see where I am! Then after that I will be in twist for a couple of weeks.


----------



## manter26 (Sep 23, 2012)

manter26 said:


> I'd like to join. I'm in APL purgatory right now. I'm in the BSL challenge aiming for December...but I've gotten 1/2" growth for 2 months in a row  which is more than usual...so I'll dive into the MBL challenge too.



I'm gracefully bowing out...still working on BSL for Dec 2012. I think I'll aim for MBL March-July of 2013. Congrats to all who made it!


----------



## MzSwift (Sep 23, 2012)

Lacreo-
Sorry girl, I was rushing and didn't answer your question. 
I prefer plaits/braids over cornrows.  Cornrows are too defined and too small (crinkled), I prefer fluffier braidouts.

I did my ayurveda cleanse today and DC'd w/ORS Replenishing Pak (haven't used that in a while).  Then I used a mix of things to put my hair into small twists.  I hope they hold up for the rest of the week!


----------



## MzSwift (Sep 23, 2012)

Designer Curls-
I can't wait to see your update!


----------



## gforceroy (Oct 31, 2012)

Bump...  10char


----------



## MzSwift (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks girl!

I'm currently in twist extensions with natural ends.  I love that they're not all one length -- ranging from W/Hip length to BSL.  I've only had them in 2 weeks and I'm ready to take them down.  I'm gonna try to put them into an updo in order to preserve them for another week.

Hope you ladies are doing well!


----------



## DesignerCurls (Nov 1, 2012)

MzSwift said:


> Designer Curls-
> I can't wait to see your update!



MzSwift...HA! I am just seeing this! I don't think it was anything to report. I was scissors happy again with the monthly dusting. I was scraping MBL but did a dusting at the beginning of September.  I decided to not do a dusting for October. I was a little discouraged so I've been going hard with the PSing. I am in braids now so I will do an official check at the end of December.


----------



## SherylsTresses (Dec 18, 2012)

I think I've made it.  Please look at my siggy.


----------



## NJoy (Dec 18, 2012)

SherylsTresses said:


> I think I've made it. Please look at my siggy.


 
Yes!  And it looks FABULOUS!!! Congrats on all that gorgeousness!

:reddancer:


----------



## rririla (Dec 18, 2012)

[USER][/USER]





SherylsTresses said:


> I think I've made it.  Please look at my siggy.



SherylsTresses...Ohmahlawdies.....beeyooteeeful!!!!....you definitely made it and it looks so healthy and lush! Great job lady!


----------



## SherylsTresses (Dec 20, 2012)

NJoy said:


> Yes!  And it looks FABULOUS!!! Congrats on all that gorgeousness!
> 
> :reddancer:



NJoy
Awwweee thanks...!!!


----------



## SherylsTresses (Dec 20, 2012)

rririla said:


> @SherylsTresses...Ohmahlawdies.....beeyooteeeful!!!!....you definitely made it and it looks so healthy and lush! Great job lady!



rririla
Thanks for your kind words.


----------



## iamtan (Dec 20, 2012)

I hope to make MBL at the end of the year.  Going for Full MBL by Spring 2013.


----------



## iamtan (Dec 21, 2012)

Bump bump bumpppppp


----------



## MzSwift (Dec 29, 2012)

SherylsTresses 

OMG, your hair is so yummy!!  Congrats!


----------



## MzSwift (Dec 29, 2012)

Here's my Length check.  I made it and now I'm waiting for my next layers to catch up.  ETA:  My hand is on my hip bone.


----------



## SimJam (Dec 29, 2012)

MzSwift said:


> Here's my Length check.  I made it and now I'm waiting for my next layers to catch up.  ETA:  My hand is on my hip bone.



Lovely, hopefully I'll soon be there!

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 2 using LHCF


----------

